# Milan-Cina: firmata l'esclusiva tra Galatioto e Fininvest. Ufficiale



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest: 

_*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.

Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_









*Comunicato di Galatioto rilasciato a La Stampa*

*"Il nostro gruppo di investitori ha firmato in esclusiva un accordo con Fininvest per iniziare a trattare l’Ac Milan. Questo è un importante passo importante verso la possibilità di chiudere l’accordo. Siamo ottimisti sul fatto che con Fininvest noi potremo completare l’affare in modo rapido".*


*

Nuovo articolo di Campopiano: tutto quello anticipato è stato confermato. C'è il tanto sofferto SI di Berlusconi ma soprattutto il SI di Fininvest sull'accordo a trattare in esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. La firma è arrivata dopo una trattativa ricca di colpi di scena, con l'ultimatum dei cinesi ieri sera che ha dato una svolta ai negoziati. Silvio infatti non ha mollato se non dopo aver ricevuto le garanzie richieste. Da questo momento fino alla scadenza di metà giugno (mi risulta il 15 prorogabile in caso di esiti positivi fino al 15 luglio) il Milan tratterà solo con la cordata cinese formata da almeno 6 gruppi cinesi tra cui Evergrande. 
Il comunicato di Fininvest: la parola quota cela quello già anticipato e confermato anche nelle ultime ore. Si sta trattando per la cessione del 70% immediato e del 30% nel restante anno. Le cifre? 740M per il 100% del Milan, debiti esclusi. Ed è tutto scritto nel promemoria di intesa indicato nel comunicato. 
Passiamo alla esclusiva: non si tratta di una esclusiva nuda e cruda ma di una esclusiva modificata. L'accordo infatti prevede delle penali nel caso in cui le parti decidano di rompere l'esclusiva ma lo stesso è subordinato a delle clausole che il patron rossonero ha voluto a tutti i costi nei termini dell'accordo.
La prima: c'è una scadenza.Presumibilmente entro 15 giorni dalla firma dell'accordo, quindi a partire da oggi, l'advisor Sal Galatioto ha l'obbligo di presentare al Cavaliere l'intero asset finanziario cinese che è interessato all'acquisto del Milan. Berlusconi vuole i nomi (e i cognomi aggiungerei) dei soggetti coinvolti. 
Seconda (ed è forse la più importante): anche dopo la presentazione ufficiale dei possibili nuovi proprietari del Milan, a Fininvest (ma in sostanza a Silvio Berlusconi) spetta l'ultima parola. In parole povere, Silvio può dire : «Ok, mi sta bene, andiamo avanti verso la cessione», oppure può rompere l'esclusiva e guardare altrove. Chiaramente, però, lo stesso diritto spetta anche ai gruppi finanziari cinesi, che, probabilmente, vorranno proseguire nella trattativa. 
L'ultima frase invece del comunicato lascia intendere che la trattativa ormai dura da tempo e che i termini dell'accordo viaggeranno di pari passo con la due diligence. 
Messa così la strada sembra lunga e tortuosa ma in realtà le parti sono d'accordo da tempo su tutto e soltanto i legittimi dubbi del patron hanno complicato l'operazione.*

*Secondo Milan Channel l'esclusiva della trattativa tra il Milan e la cordata cinese durerà fino al 15 giugno. Esclusiva senza penali, come confermato da tutti i media*.


----------



## Devil (10 Maggio 2016)

Quel "una quota" mi preoccupa. E non poco.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2016)

Ma perché nel sito della Fininvest non c'è nulla??


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma perché nel sito della Fininvest non c'è nulla??



lo caricheranno a breve.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (10 Maggio 2016)

#stomale


----------



## martinmilan (10 Maggio 2016)

Bene un primo passo è fatto ufficialmente


----------



## Rok (10 Maggio 2016)

Il 70% è una quota. Mica potevano mettere altro...


----------



## Milo (10 Maggio 2016)

Adesso deve passare comunque un mese o se trovano l'accordo (se vuole vendere il nano) si può chiudere prima??


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale congiunto Fininvest-Galatioto:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



Comunicato molto più "criptico" di quello uscito con Bee. Non dicono le percentuali e neanche la durata dell'esclusiva.

Berlusconi non vuole perdere elettori prima delle elezioni, direi che è confermato


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale congiunto Fininvest-Galatioto:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_


Male, molto male


----------



## Sotiris (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale congiunto Fininvest-Galatioto:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



"una quota" e non "una quota di minoranza" come nei precedenti.
perfetto.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato molto più "criptico" di quello uscito con Bee. Non dicono le percentuali e neanche la durata dell'esclusiva.
> 
> Berlusconi non vuole perdere elettori prima delle elezioni, direi che è confermato



Concordo


----------



## ps18ps (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale congiunto Fininvest-Galatioto:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



comunicato scarno. Ma credo che era troppo ottimistico sperare di avere maggiori notizie


----------



## TheZio (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale congiunto Fininvest-Galatioto:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



Yeah!!!
#FinoAlleFirme #Trollopiano


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale congiunto Fininvest-Galatioto:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



Quando c'è di mezzo il Milan mai chiarezza, mai. 

Poveri noi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale congiunto Fininvest-Galatioto:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



Come on!


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

Bene , tutti i tasselli piano piano vanno per il verso giusto . 

Quel " QUOTE " è messo li per non specificare nulla .. è ovvio che tutto questo è fatto per le elezioni di Giugno .


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale congiunto Fininvest-Galatioto:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



Solo a vedere quel logo mi viene da vomitare

dai ragazzi


----------



## Snake (10 Maggio 2016)

quando uscì il comunicato di Bee venne specificato quota *di minoranza*


----------



## kolao95 (10 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Male, molto male



Minchia raga', va bene essere pessimisti per non scottarsi troppo se le cose vanno male, ma dopo questo comunicato che volete di più?


----------



## Biss (10 Maggio 2016)

Molto bene direi io!

L'anno scorso, con Mr. Bee, Fininvest non perdeva un secondo per specificare che la trattativa era per una quota di minoranza, lo specificava in ogni comunicato!

Il fatto che questo non lo specifichi mi fa ben sperare!!!!


----------



## Giangy (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale congiunto Fininvest-Galatioto:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



Mah... speriamo in bene


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Concordo





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bene , tutti i tasselli piano piano vanno per il verso giusto .
> 
> Quel " QUOTE " è messo li per non specificare nulla .. è ovvio che tutto questo è fatto per le elezioni di Giugno .



E' ovvio che non lo abbiano specificato per quel motivo. Inutile farsi venire altri patemi  

O qualcuno pensa davvero che i cinesi abbiano ottenuto l'esclusiva per la minoranza?


----------



## Aragorn (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale congiunto Fininvest-Galatioto:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



Ripeto, rispetto al terribile video di venerdì questo comunicato è manna dal cielo. La fiamma della speranza resta accesa.


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale congiunto Fininvest-Galatioto:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



E' già qualcosa, ancora 1 mese teniamo duro


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Minchia raga', va bene essere pessimisti per non scottarsi troppo se le cose vanno male, ma dopo questo comunicato che volete di più?



Più chiarezza.

Non è nemmeno specificata la durata della trattativa e se partirà da oggi...


----------



## martinmilan (10 Maggio 2016)

Immaginavo che non dicessero nulla di specifico sulla quota...la poca chiarezza è il prezzo da pagare essendo in mano ad un politico.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (10 Maggio 2016)

comunque per sicurezza aspettiamo le news di Alciato....che sicuramente è più informato


----------



## Dany20 (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale congiunto Fininvest-Galatioto:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_


Che sia la volta buona? Speriamo...


----------



## Coripra (10 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Quando c'è di mezzo il Milan mai chiarezza, mai.
> 
> Poveri noi.



Io invece quel comunicato lo leggo bene, in ottica futura.
Dice il minimo che, in trattative importanti e con interessi collaterali così forti (politica), è sufficiente per poter essere ottimisti,.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale congiunto Fininvest-Galatioto:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



Ultima parte super interessante... "In modo da risultare compatible con il calendario delle attività calcistiche "


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



In mani italiane preferibilmente (cit.). Ahhhh Silvio, Silvio, ormai ti conosco.


----------



## martinmilan (10 Maggio 2016)

Torno a volareeeeeee.....


----------



## __king george__ (10 Maggio 2016)

io sono spesso non troppo ottimista ma questo comunicato per me è ottimo
il fatto che non sia specificata la quota potrebbe anche essere che ancora non hanno definito con precisione...sempre di maggioranza ma può essere 70% 60% 65% ecc.........o piu semplicementi silvio non voleva renderlo pubblico per altri motivi (elettorali?)

e soprattutto nel periodo di esclusiva è stata considrata la tempistica del mercato....o almeno sembra!


----------



## ps18ps (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultima parte super interessante... "In modo da risultare compatible con il calendario delle attività calcistiche "



esatto. quindi qualsiasi decisione su allenatore e mercato verrà presa alla chiusura della trattativa


----------



## Brain84 (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



Eccolo, era superprevedibile. A prescindere dagli umori di qualcuno in questo forum, era oggettivo che Fininvest avrebbe accettato e firmato l'accordo. Io ho sempre creduto a Campopiano e molto poco al video delirante del nano


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultima parte super interessante... "In modo da risultare compatible con il calendario delle attività calcistiche "



Yes


----------



## Devil (10 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> comunque per sicurezza aspettiamo le news di Alciato....che sicuramente è più informato



Me lo immagino mentre si gratta il capo con lo sguardo perso nel vuoto. Poveraccio


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

*Pellegatti: "Il condizionale è d'obbligo, pare che gli acquirenti vogliano il 70% delle quote del club"

Ancora il Pelle: "E'stato individuato un gruppo forte finanziariamente, più di mister Bee"

*


----------



## kollaps (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Il condizionale è d'obbligo, pare che gli acquirenti vogliano il 70% delle quote del club" *



PARE eh?


----------



## danjr (10 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Quel "una quota" mi preoccupa. E non poco.



Hanno messo "quota" generica semplicemente per non smentire tutti i precedenti comunicati in cui sottolineavano "quota di minoranza". Piuttosto chiedetevi perché non l'abbiano detto anch stavolta...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Il condizionale è d'obbligo, pare che gli acquirenti vogliano il 70% delle quote del club"
> 
> Ancora il Pelle: "E'stato individuato un gruppo forte finanziariamente, più di mister Bee"
> 
> *


----------



## Julian4674 (10 Maggio 2016)

un piccolo passo per l'uomo, un grande passo per tutti i cuori rossoneri


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Maggio 2016)

Le cose certe di oggi sono:

1 - la firma per l'esclusiva è arrivata
2 - Campopiano è affidabile (e già mi sono scusato con lui su Twitter)
3- l'esclusiva non dovrà durare molto in modo tale da "saltare" le tappe estive fondamentali di una società

Le cose non certe di oggi sono:

1 - quanto è la durata di questa esclusiva?
2 - parte da oggi l'esclusiva?

I miei sogno di oggi (e ieri, e domani) sono:

1 - via Galliani
2 - via Suma, Pellegatti, ecc
3 - deridere Di Stefano, massa di gobbi


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



La cosa che mi piace di questo comunicato è che non viene detto praticamente nulla. Galatioto non viene menzionano, le quote non vengono menzionate ed i cinesi non vengono menzionati.

Poi oh meglio il pessimismo dei vari sky ecc.. anche perché ogni volta che dicevano "cauto ottimismo" succedeva il contrario


----------



## martinmilan (10 Maggio 2016)

In tutto questo mi spiace solo per Galliani e Giannino..


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Maggio 2016)

Di Stefano lecchino più che mai


----------



## ps18ps (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Il condizionale è d'obbligo, pare che gli acquirenti vogliano il 70% delle quote del club"
> 
> Ancora il Pelle: "E'stato individuato un gruppo forte finanziariamente, più di mister Bee"
> 
> *



sisi bravo pellegatti, pare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

*Laudisa: il timing per il preliminare è di 45 giorni (durata dell'esclusiva) *


----------



## martinmilan (10 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Le cose certe di oggi sono:
> 
> 1 - la firma per l'esclusiva è arrivata
> 2 - Campopiano è affidabile (e già mi sono scusato con lui su Twitter)
> ...


Io ti dico solo che Berlusconi che annulla tutto ad un giorno dalla firma dell'accordo preliminare nonce lo vedo perchè c'è uno Stato intero dietro...quindi o cambia idea nel breve o sarà troppo tardi per rimangiarsi tutto.


----------



## Casnop (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_


Bene. Il "promemoria di intesa" sigla l'accordo tra le parti sugli elementi essenziali del contratto, oggetto (la quota che verrà ceduta), il prezzo, le modalità e tempi di pagamento, le garanzie del pagamento. Interessante il capoverso relativo alla avvenuta modulazione dei tempi sulle "esigenze della società" e "gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delel attività calcistiche": esplicito il riferimento alla necessità che la nuova proprietà possa essere messa nelle condizioni legali ed operative per le prime attività di gestione del club, in primis quelle del mercato, onde consentire l'allestimento della squadra in tempi compatibili con il calendario della nuova stagione. Inizia la fase della c.d. due diligence societaria: esame dei contratti in essere nel Milan, relativamente a fornitori, sponsor, consulenti, dipendenti e collaboratori, che potrebbe incidere in linea di principio sulla rimodulazione del prezzo, definizione dei tempi e modalità di avvio del periodo di cogestione delle prime attività in questa fase di passaggio tra vecchia e nuova gestione. L'evidente riserbo sui tempi e sulla misura dele quote è per proteggere le intese già intervenute tra le parti e consentire la colaborazione tra di esse nelle prossime settimane per l'approdo al preliminare. Buon lavoro a tutti.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (10 Maggio 2016)

> "E'stato individuato un gruppo forte finanziariamente, più di mister Bee"



ma vaaaaaaa....pensa che scoop ci lancia il buon pelle


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: il timing per il preliminare è di 45 giorni (durata dell'esclusiva) *



45 giorni!??!?!? Troppi... massimo 30 giorni, entro 15 giugno


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: il timing per il preliminare è di 45 giorni (durata dell'esclusiva) *



Guarda guarda 45 giorni e scadono le 8 settimane di Sal


----------



## Milo (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: il timing per il preliminare è di 45 giorni (durata dell'esclusiva) *



Io ancora non ho capito che succede... Trattano tutti i giorni finché non trovano l'ok e ci comprano??


----------



## ps18ps (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: il timing per il preliminare è di 45 giorni (durata dell'esclusiva) *



siamo nel periodo dei ballottaggi come scadenza?


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Il condizionale è d'obbligo, pare che gli acquirenti vogliano il 70% delle quote del club"
> 
> Ancora il Pelle: "E'stato individuato un gruppo forte finanziariamente, più di mister Bee"
> 
> *



ROTFL, povero Pelle, sempre il primo a saperne meno di chiunque


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



Per me è un ottimo segnale che non sia specificata la quota. L'anno scorso specificarono bene "quota di minoranza".


----------



## kolao95 (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: il timing per il preliminare è di 45 giorni. *



Questo è lo stesso che quasi un anno fa twittò: Il "#Milan si muove per #Gundogan del #Borussia Dortmund. Il centrocampista e' in rotta coi tifosi tedeschi". Restiamo sintonizzati solo su Pasqualino 'marajà' Campopiano, che ha dimostrato di essere affidabile.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Io ancora non ho capito che succede... Trattano tutti i giorni finché non trovano l'ok e ci comprano??



In poche parole, si. Ma l'intesa è stata già raggiunta grosso modo su prezzo e percentuali. Adesso devono sedersi al tavolo e stendere un preliminare che vada bene ad entrambe le parti e che sarà vincolante.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



Comunicato molto più positivo del previsto, i punti salienti:
Nessun accenno alle quote ma si sa già che i cinesi non stanno a trattare la minoranza, inoltre il fatto che non ci siano riferimenti è chiaramente perché il nano non vuole si parli di cessione prima delle elezioni.
*Nessun riferimento a possibili passi indietro senza penali*
Durata compatibile con gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche, che tradotto vuol dire che i cinesi vogliono fare loro il mercato.

Davvero un comunicato positivo, più di quanto sperassi...è chiaro che è Fininvest ad aver calato di più i pantaloni...


----------



## kollaps (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Guarda guarda 45 giorni e scadono le 8 settimane di Sal








Avevi dei dubbi per caso?

#nerosurosso #finoallefirme #silviovendi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

*Calcio e Finanza: Jack Ma avrebbe fatto da apripista al gruppo cinese interessato ma non sarebbe direttamente coinvolto.*


----------



## __king george__ (10 Maggio 2016)

ma c'è anche un comunicao da parte di galatioto?


----------



## robs91 (10 Maggio 2016)

Io spero che ora i cinesi escano allo scoperto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Calcio e Finanza: Jack Ma avrebbe fatto da apripista al gruppo cinese interessato ma non sarebbe direttamente coinvolto.*



A sto punto dei nomi sotto mi interessa fino ad un certo punto..se c'è evergrande i fondi saranno cospicui e comunque sempre meglio di ora..si tornerebbe a sognare, soprattutto dopo aver sbattuto fester nella pattumiera..


----------



## Doctore (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato molto più "criptico" di quello uscito con Bee. Non dicono le percentuali e neanche la durata dell'esclusiva.
> 
> Berlusconi non vuole perdere elettori prima delle elezioni, *direi che è confermato *



confermato cosa?


----------



## ps18ps (10 Maggio 2016)

qualcuno ha sentito alciato su sky?


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2016)

Finalmente un passo verso la luce. Mi preme sapere una cosa e spero in una risposta di qualcuno di voi : galliani quando viene messo alla porta ? Ho in programma un brindisi tra milanisti che aspetto da anni. Conoscete o avete un'idea dei tempi e sull'organizzazione societaria nell'immediato futuro?? Cosa dobbiamo aspettarci???


----------



## beleno (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



Come volevasi dimostrare il video di venerdì (su facebook!!! Non proprio l'ANSA) era semplicemente una comunicazione alla pancia dell'elettorato (il periodo di crisi sarà passeggero, la preferenza verso investitori italiani ecc.), in cui non si diceva sostanzialmente nulla.

Oggi abbiamo il riconoscimento dell'esistenza della trattativa, visto che sino ad ora si era esposto solo Galatioto. Il comunicato è molto vago (le fantomatiche quote, immagino la fila di ricconi pronti a rilevare il 20% di un Milan in caduta libera, bell'affare), il che lascia presagire che sia stato scritto per non scontentare né il presidente (ragioni elettorali) né il possibile compratore.

Per il resto, è ancora lunga. La mia opinione è sempre stata "tocca aspettare" comunicazioni ufficiali. Oggi ne è arrivata una, e non è negativa. Direi che possiamo continuare ad aspettare, ma con una disposizione d'animo un po' più ottimista


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Calcio e Finanza: Jack Ma avrebbe fatto da apripista al gruppo cinese interessato ma non sarebbe direttamente coinvolto.*



Ma il comunicato è scomparso?? Io non lo trovo nel sito di Fininvest


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

*Bellinazzo: i cinesi hanno acconsentito all'esclusiva senza penali perché ritengono la loro offerta irrinunciabile. Da ora in poi, la Fininvest non potrà trattare con altri soggetti, mentre la cordata cinese avrà pieno accesso alla documentazione, ai bilanci, ai contratti in corso, per farsi un'idea più chiara della situazione del Milan. **Berlusconi tuttavia sarebbe scettico per via della composizione di questo consorzio, in quanto i nomi forniti a Fininvest, che non conosco, non rientrerebbero in quelli di prima fila di cui tanto si è discusso in queste settimane. Poi, ovviamente, a trattativa conclusa qualche gruppo cinese potrebbe rivelarsi all'ultimo momento, ma da quanto so nei nomi attuali ci sono personaggi con grandi liquidità ma non particolarmente noti in occidente. 
Uno dei retroscena è che Silvio ultimamente avrebbe chiesto ancora notizie di Mr. Bee quasi in concomitanza col videomessaggio, un po' per il feeling creatosi col thai che con questa cordata non c'è, e un po' perché ovviamente gli avrebbe lasciato il giocatotolo sportivo nelle mani"*


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: i cinesi hanno acconsentito all'esclusiva senza penali perché ritengono la loro offerta irrinunciabile. Da ora in poi, la Fininvest non potrà trattare con altri soggetti, mentre la cordata cinese avrà pieno accesso alla documentazione, ai bilanci, ai contratti in corso, per farsi un'idea più chiara della situazione del Milan. **Berlusconi tuttavia sarebbe scettico per via della composizione di questo consorzio, in quanto i nomi forniti a Fininvest, che non conosco, non rientrerebbero in quelli di prima fila di cui tanto si è discusso in queste settimane. Poi, ovviamente, a trattativa conclusa qualche gruppo cinese potrebbe rivelarsi all'ultimo momento, ma da quanto so nei nomi attuali ci sono personaggi con grandi liquidità ma non particolarmente noti in occidente.
> Uno dei retroscena è che Silvio ultimamente avrebbe chiesto ancora notizie di Mr. Bee quasi in concomitanza col videomessaggio, un po' per il feeling creatosi col thai che con questa cordata non c'è, e un po' perché ovviamente gli avrebbe lasciato il giocatotolo sportivo nelle mani"*



Che vuol dire? Che non c'è il gruppo Evergrande?


----------



## kollaps (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma il comunicato è scomparso?? Io non lo trovo nel sito di Fininvest



Nemmeno io...tra i comunicati stampa non c'è nulla


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che vuol dire? Che non c'è il gruppo Evergrande?



Che Bellinazzo non sa nulla. Evegrande comunque non è molto noto in Occidente. Ce ne fossero altri 4-5 come quel gruppo, direi che siamo a cavallo  Jack Ma invece non partecipa direttamente, quello ormai è appurato.



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma il comunicato è scomparso?? Io non lo trovo nel sito di Fininvest





kollaps ha scritto:


> Nemmeno io...tra i comunicati stampa non c'è nulla



Il comunicato caricato è stato preso da Calcio e Finanza, probabilmente le testate giornalistiche lo hanno ricevuto in anteprima e tra poco verrà caricato anche sul sito di Fininvest.


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Che Bellinazzo non sa nulla.


----------



## Snake (10 Maggio 2016)

se è scomparso staran cambiando qualcosa


----------



## diavolo (10 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Nemmeno io...tra i comunicati stampa non c'è nulla


Il comunicato lo si può vedere nel sito del Milan


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2016)

La cosa più importante è che questa esclusiva dovrebbe bloccare tutte le operazioni di fester...dai che il maledetto adesso ha le mani legate!!!

Ciao Ciao Mortovivo, sbalotello e compagnia cantante


----------



## Milo (10 Maggio 2016)

Un'altra cosa, quindi da adesso è tutto bloccato???


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Maggio 2016)

Mi pare che i segnali dati da Finivest riguardo la possibilità di cedere il pacchetto di maggioranza della società siano ormai molto evidenti. Nelle precedenti dichiarazioni ufficiali i vertici Fininvest avevano sempre parlato di quote di minoranza, stavolta invece si usa il termini generico di quote, segno che ormai anche Berlusconi sta capendo che è impossibile tenersi la maggioranza coi soldi degli altri... Vediamo cosa accade, spero sia la volta buona che ci liberiamo del duo malefico definitivamente.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (10 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Nemmeno io...tra i comunicati stampa non c'è nulla



Evidentemente l'olgettina messa a lavorare in segreteria non sa scannerizzare o salvare in pdf...ci vuole tempo


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



Vediamo che succede, pure con Bee era successa la stessa cosa, anche se a questo giro credo proprio che i "personaggi" sono completamente diversi, sul fatto che Berlusconi è ancora indeciso non ci credo i cinesi dopo l'uscita che ha fatto nel video già mi sa che erano arrabbiati non credo ad un'altra "piazzata", come ho detto vediamo che succede se prima ci credevo 0% oggi sono salita al 30%.


----------



## koti (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_


A questo punto se dopo Mr Bee saltasse pure questa trattativa la crediblità di Berlusconi agli occhi di potenziali compratori interessati scenderebbe a sotto zero, nessuno sano di mente si prensenterebbe più. Per il bene del Milan deve concludersi per forza, altrimenti game over, ciao ciao Milan.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: i cinesi hanno acconsentito all'esclusiva senza penali perché ritengono la loro offerta irrinunciabile. Da ora in poi, la Fininvest non potrà trattare con altri soggetti, mentre la cordata cinese avrà pieno accesso alla documentazione, ai bilanci, ai contratti in corso, per farsi un'idea più chiara della situazione del Milan. **Berlusconi tuttavia sarebbe scettico per via della composizione di questo consorzio, in quanto i nomi forniti a Fininvest, che non conosco, non rientrerebbero in quelli di prima fila di cui tanto si è discusso in queste settimane. Poi, ovviamente, a trattativa conclusa qualche gruppo cinese potrebbe rivelarsi all'ultimo momento, ma da quanto so nei nomi attuali ci sono personaggi con grandi liquidità ma non particolarmente noti in occidente.
> Uno dei retroscena è che Silvio ultimamente avrebbe chiesto ancora notizie di Mr. Bee quasi in concomitanza col videomessaggio, un po' per il feeling creatosi col thai che con questa cordata non c'è, e un po' perché ovviamente gli avrebbe lasciato il giocatotolo sportivo nelle mani"*



non sa chi sono i Cinesi ma sa che non sono famosi  ...a bellina me dispiace...stavolta la gloria è di Campopiano...fattene na ragione...poi vabbè la chiosa su Bee è da oscar


----------



## Snake (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: i cinesi hanno acconsentito all'esclusiva senza penali perché ritengono la loro offerta irrinunciabile. Da ora in poi, la Fininvest non potrà trattare con altri soggetti, mentre la cordata cinese avrà pieno accesso alla documentazione, ai bilanci, ai contratti in corso, per farsi un'idea più chiara della situazione del Milan. **Berlusconi tuttavia sarebbe scettico per via della composizione di questo consorzio, in quanto i nomi forniti a Fininvest, che non conosco, non rientrerebbero in quelli di prima fila di cui tanto si è discusso in queste settimane. Poi, ovviamente, a trattativa conclusa qualche gruppo cinese potrebbe rivelarsi all'ultimo momento, ma da quanto so nei nomi attuali ci sono personaggi con grandi liquidità ma non particolarmente noti in occidente.
> Uno dei retroscena è che Silvio ultimamente avrebbe chiesto ancora notizie di Mr. Bee quasi in concomitanza col videomessaggio, un po' per il feeling creatosi col thai che con questa cordata non c'è, e un po' perché ovviamente gli avrebbe lasciato il giocatotolo sportivo nelle mani"*



che non siano conosciuti in occidente esattamente


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> A questo punto se dopo Mr Bee saltasse pure questa trattativa la crediblità di Berlusconi agli occhi di potenziali compratori interessati scenderebbe a sotto zero, nessuno sano di mente si prensenterebbe più. Per il bene del Milan deve concludersi per forza, altrimenti game over, ciao ciao Milan.



bè nel caso di Bee è lui a non aver trovato i soldi


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> bè nel caso di Bee è lui a non aver trovato i soldi



Ma infatti, la verità è che Silvio avrebbe venduto a CHIUNQUE portasse i soldi, altro che combattuto e altre stupidaggini scritte da SkyJuve e dalla Rosacea


----------



## hiei87 (10 Maggio 2016)

Dai toni del comunicato, non ci credono neanche loro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, la verità è che Silvio avrebbe venduto a CHIUNQUE portasse i soldi, altro che combattuto e altre stupidaggini scritte da SkyJuve e dalla Rosacea



Soprattutto quel pagliaccio che in teoria lo lasciava anche comandare coi soldi degli altri..


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

Bellinazzo bellinazzo .. ma quante vaccate sta scrivendo ??? 
QUINDI secondo il tuo ragionamento il nano non sa chi sono i soggetti ( IMPOSSIBILE ) ma non vuole vendere perchè non hanno popolarità.. 

deciditi , O SA CHI SONO o non sa chi sono e quindi non può dedurne la popolarità.... 

ma poi parliamoci chiaro a me che siano popolari o meno frega 0 a me interessa il cash per gli acquisti .


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: i cinesi hanno acconsentito all'esclusiva senza penali perché ritengono la loro offerta irrinunciabile. Da ora in poi, la Fininvest non potrà trattare con altri soggetti, mentre la cordata cinese avrà pieno accesso alla documentazione, ai bilanci, ai contratti in corso, per farsi un'idea più chiara della situazione del Milan. **Berlusconi tuttavia sarebbe scettico per via della composizione di questo consorzio, in quanto i nomi forniti a Fininvest, che non conosco, non rientrerebbero in quelli di prima fila di cui tanto si è discusso in queste settimane. Poi, ovviamente, a trattativa conclusa qualche gruppo cinese potrebbe rivelarsi all'ultimo momento, ma da quanto so nei nomi attuali ci sono personaggi con grandi liquidità ma non particolarmente noti in occidente.
> Uno dei retroscena è che Silvio ultimamente avrebbe chiesto ancora notizie di Mr. Bee quasi in concomitanza col videomessaggio, un po' per il feeling creatosi col thai che con questa cordata non c'è, e un po' perché ovviamente gli avrebbe lasciato il giocatotolo sportivo nelle mani"*



Secondo me nella cordata,se tutto andrà bene,rispunterà Mr.Pink,ho questa sensazione.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bellinazzo bellinazzo .. ma quante vaccate sta scrivendo ???
> QUINDI secondo il tuo ragionamento il nano non sa chi sono i soggetti ( IMPOSSIBILE ) ma non vuole vendere perchè non hanno popolarità..
> 
> deciditi , O SA CHI SONO o non sa chi sono e quindi non può dedurne la popolarità....
> ...



Cmq Bellinazzo è un altro che si è STRAFATTO un nome con la storia Mr.Bee... azzeccandone pochissime!!

Ma sei mi lanciassi nella carriera di giornalista?? Non sembra difficile


----------



## Fedeshi (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



SI',SI',SIIIIIIIIIIIII'!!!!!!!!!

L'ultima parte mi fà capire che entro fine Giugno la cosa si dovrebbe chiudere.A chi dice che l'esclusiva non da garanzie sul mercato: Vi ricordo che la scorsa Estate a Giugno siamo andati a trattare Jakson Martinez e Kondogbia intenzionati a spendere 60 Milioni ed eravamo anche li in semplice Esclusiva.


----------



## Roger84 (10 Maggio 2016)

Nel comunicato uno dei punti fondamentali è che le tempistiche saranno compatibili con le tematiche calcistiche e del mercato aggiungo io! Quindi o andrà (come stò pregando da mesi) o non andrà, si farà in tempi brevi!!!


----------



## ps18ps (10 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> SI',SI',SIIIIIIIIIIIII'!!!!!!!!!
> 
> L'ultima parte mi fà capire che entro fine Giugno la cosa si dovrebbe chiudere.A chi dice che l'esclusiva non da garanzie sul mercato: Vi ricordo che la scorsa Estate a Giugno siamo andati a trattare Jakson Martinez e Kondogbia intenzionati a spendere 60 Milioni ed eravamo anche li in semplice Esclusiva.



su sky sono tutti preoccupati per il povero galliani che non sa come deve fare il mercato e se lo deve fare o per chi...


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2016)

Tecnicamente siamo alla promessa.
Aspetto il matrimonio. Sperando che la sposa di turno non fugga...


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> su sky sono tutti preoccupati per il povero galliani che non sa come deve fare il mercato e se lo deve fare o per chi...



C'è il mercatino delle pulci. Può sempre andare a vendere i suoi cimeli e le sue cravatte..


----------



## zlatan (10 Maggio 2016)

Bah ragazzi non so. Da una parte sono sollevato, perchè dopo il delirante video su facebook di venerdì, temevo davvero che i cinesi si incazzassero di brutto e mandassero all'aria tutto, dall'altra leggevo su Sky e su gazzetta.it, che filtra totale pessimismo sulla chiusura dell'affare, Silvio non vuole assolutamente vendere la maggioranza. E ho la sensazione che dopo questo mese dirà di averci pensato bene, e dirà che terrà il Milan per rilanciarlo....
E via con un altro anno da buttare con il nostro grande capitano col suo triennale fresco fresco..


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Nel comunicato uno dei punti fondamentali è che le tempistiche saranno compatibili con le tematiche calcistiche e del mercato aggiungo io! Quindi o andrà (come stò pregando da mesi) o non andrà, si farà in tempi brevi!!!



Passaggio fondamentale. Se il mercato fosse stato lasciato a galliani la trattativa sarebbe stata inesorabilmente posticipata per motivi di conti. Come avvenne all'inter tanto per capirci. La priorità era e resta bloccare galliani : si deve rimediare ai disastri già compiuti, non ne faccia ulteriori.


----------



## folletto (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



E' già qualcosa (finalmente), anzi potrebbe essere tanta roba calcolando che ci sono le elezioni di mezzo, e dopo le elezioni ci potrebbe anche essere una decisa accelerazione verso il closing.........
Mi è salita la botta di ottimismo? No dai, non può non accettare l'offerta dei miliardari con gli occhi a mandorla, sarà pure pazzo ma quando ci stanno di mezzo tanti zeri dopo un numero.......


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Sumaro che dice?


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Bah ragazzi non so. Da una parte sono sollevato, perchè dopo il delirante video su facebook di venerdì, temevo davvero che i cinesi si incazzassero di brutto e mandassero all'aria tutto, dall'altra leggevo su *Sky e su gazzetta.it*, che filtra totale pessimismo sulla chiusura dell'affare, Silvio non vuole assolutamente vendere la maggioranza. E ho la sensazione che dopo questo mese dirà di averci pensato bene, e dirà che terrà il Milan per rilanciarlo....
> E via con un altro anno da buttare con il nostro grande capitano col suo triennale fresco fresco..



Ma lascia stare quelli che non sanno nulla .


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Sumaro che dice?



Starà rinchiuso nella SumaroCaverna a piangere il suo padrone con in mano una bella bottiglia di " Bel Giuco " anno 1997 .


----------



## Black (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



finalmenteeeeeeee!!! non ne potevo più dei rinvii. Ora c'è da pazientare 1 mese, speriamo non oltre. Chissà quante ne scriveranno i giornali da qua a Giugno.
Ascoltiamo solo Campopiano, l'unico che può farci avere notizie serie.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_




.


----------



## zlatan (10 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma lascia stare quelli che non sanno nulla .



Si infatti spero brancolino nel buio, e che magari per gettare discredito su chi è arrivato prima, dicano cose a caso. Un pò quello che è successo nei confronti di Alciato l'anno scorso con Bee, solo che in quel caso aveva ragione chi non ci credeva purtroppo....


----------



## Snake (10 Maggio 2016)

il mercato è bloccato perchè quello che dovrebbe farlo potrebbe non essere nelle grazie dei cinesi


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Maggio 2016)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mi pare che i segnali dati da Finivest riguardo la possibilità di cedere il pacchetto di maggioranza della società siano ormai molto evidenti. Nelle precedenti dichiarazioni ufficiali i vertici Fininvest avevano sempre parlato di quote di minoranza, stavolta invece si usa il termini generico di quote, segno che ormai anche Berlusconi sta capendo che è impossibile tenersi la maggioranza coi soldi degli altri... Vediamo cosa accade, spero sia la volta buona che ci liberiamo del duo malefico definitivamente.



Linciatemi: Berlusconi presidente onorario me lo terrei comunque volentieri.


----------



## Kaw (10 Maggio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Bah ragazzi non so. Da una parte sono sollevato, perchè dopo il delirante video su facebook di venerdì, temevo davvero che i cinesi si incazzassero di brutto e mandassero all'aria tutto, dall'altra leggevo su Sky e su gazzetta.it, che filtra totale pessimismo sulla chiusura dell'affare, Silvio non vuole assolutamente vendere la maggioranza. E ho la sensazione che dopo questo mese dirà di averci pensato bene, e dirà che terrà il Milan per rilanciarlo....
> E via con un altro anno da buttare con il nostro grande capitano col suo triennale fresco fresco..


Purtroppo è una delle possibilità, pobbiamo solo pregare e aspettare...


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Sumaro che dice?



già pronto con le slinguazzate ai nuovi padroni


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> @IlRedellEst


Penso che tu debba cancellare il messaggio


----------



## Devil (10 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Linciatemi: Berlusconi presidente onorario me lo terrei comunque volentieri.



Solo se questo fosse un tassello importante per convincerlo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Maggio 2016)

Ormai l'unico vero motivo, tutt'altro che remoto, per cui possa saltare la trattativa
è che i cinesi trovino tali porcherie nei conti del Milan da spaventarsi.


----------



## Coripra (10 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ormai l'unica vero motivo, tutt'altro che remoto, per cui possa saltare la trattativa
> è che i cinesi trovino tali porcherie nei conti del Milan da spaventarsi.



è ciò che ho paventato anch'io diversi giorni fa...
sinceramente temo più un passo indietro degli acquirenti che del venditore


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Maggio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> è ciò che ho paventato anch'io diversi giorni fa...
> sinceramente temo più un passo indietro degli acquirenti che del venditore



Concordo. 

Ma hanno la possibilità di fare tabula rasa e annullare tutta questa serie di accordi con procuratori e presidente che aveva il pelato..


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2016)

E se anche Skincats comincia a dire che un gruppo imprenditoriale italiano è quasi impossibile vederlo, così come sperava il presidente, mi sa che ci siamo. Si sta arrendendo anche lui...il prossimo sarà sumarolo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ormai l'unica vero motivo, tutt'altro che remoto, per cui possa saltare la trattativa
> è che i cinesi trovino tali porcherie nei conti del Milan da spaventarsi.



No , tecnicamente non funziona cosi ... 

ti semplifico la cosa .. io ti vendo una panda a 10mila euro e firmiamo un precontratto 
poi tu apri il cofano e scopri che non c'è il motore quindi DA CONTRATTO puoi riformulare il prezzo per la nuova situazione . 

Che se ne dica e che scrivano quello che vogliono i giornalai ma per chi mastica un po' di queste cose ( cessione di società o roba inerente ) sa che non si torna più indietro perché è nell interesse di tutti . 

Tralasciando tutte le stupidate che scriveranno nel prossimo mese per far credere agli ultimi 3 pirla che votano il nano che sta soffrendo la cessione ...razionalizziamo .. secondo te fininvest vuole ripianare ancora 100 milioni all anno ? 
Secondo te lasceranno mandare tutto all aria da un vecchio di 80 anni ? 

non credo proprio e riscrivo sempre più convinto : 

I COMPRATORI CI SONO , chi vuole vendere c'è e soprattuto i SOLDI ci sono e sono pure tantissimi .


----------



## zlatan (10 Maggio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> è ciò che ho paventato anch'io diversi giorni fa...
> sinceramente temo più un passo indietro degli acquirenti che del venditore



Ragazzi onestamente ma voi ve lo vedete Silvio che abbandona la nave da super perdente e insultato? Date un occhio al suo profilo facebook, è un campo di battaglia, nel suo delirio di onnipotenza, è convinto che l'anno dopo sia davvero quello buono per tornare a vincere....
L'unica speranza è che sti cinesi gli conservino un ruolo di facciata, che venga propagandato come ruolo fondamentale, e allora forse potrebbe convincersi forse.....


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> è ciò che ho paventato anch'io diversi giorni fa...
> sinceramente temo più un passo indietro degli acquirenti che del venditore



Dovrebbero trovare roba davvero grave...per quanto la gestione di fester sia palesemente fraudolenta questa si riflette sui conti in rosso e quelli sono già noti..

Credo che per rimettere ordine serviranno almeno 2-3 anni, ma l'importante è sbarazzarci di questa dirigenza..il resto viene da se


----------



## Casnop (10 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Ma hanno la possibilità di fare tabula rasa e annullare tutta questa serie di accordi con procuratori e presidente che aveva il pelato..


Lo scopo della fase di verifica che si sta aprendo è appunto quello di esaminare contenuti economici dei mille contratti che il Milan ha in corso con i terzi, onde fare uno screening completo ed esaustivo da riportare nell'accordo finale. Ne usciranno delle belle, immagino.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E se anche Skincats comincia a dire che un gruppo imprenditoriale italiano è quasi impossibile vederlo, così come sperava il presidente, mi sa che ci siamo. Si sta arrendendo anche lui...il prossimo sarà sumarolo.



Devono pur cominciare a leccare i nuovi padroni, se no la loro carriera rischia di terminare con le cronache delle toilette di Dudù.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No , tecnicamente non funziona cosi ...
> 
> ti semplifico la cosa .. io ti vendo una panda a 10mila euro e firmiamo un precontratto
> poi tu apri il cofano e scopri che non c'è il motore quindi DA CONTRATTO puoi riformulare il prezzo per la nuova situazione .
> ...



Sinceramente ho capito poco della tua risposta,
ribadisco la mia posizione, i cinesi troveranno buchi su buchi e contratti assurdi da dover rispettare,
a quel punto discuteranno con Fininvest su chi dovrà accollarsi le spese,
e li si deciderà la cessione.


----------



## Casnop (10 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero trovare roba davvero grave...per quanto la gestione di fester sia palesemente fraudolenta questa si riflette sui conti in rosso e quelli sono già noti..
> 
> Credo che per rimettere ordine serviranno almeno 2-3 anni, ma l'importante è sbarazzarci di questa dirigenza..il resto viene da se


Nulla che possa impattare a livello dei conti in modo rilevante, ma sarà l'occasione per un primo spoil system, non c'è dubbio.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Maggio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi onestamente ma voi ve lo vedete Silvio che abbandona la nave da super perdente e insultato? Date un occhio al suo profilo facebook, è un campo di battaglia, nel suo delirio di onnipotenza, è convinto che l'anno dopo sia davvero quello buono per tornare a vincere....
> L'unica speranza è che sti cinesi gli conservino un ruolo di facciata, che venga propagandato come ruolo fondamentale, e allora forse potrebbe convincersi forse.....



Non avrebbe altrettanto senso abbandonare quando le cose vanno bene. Dai, su, se ci mettiamo a dar retta alla Gazzetta, di cui Agnelli possiede delle quote azionarie, stiamo freschi..


----------



## Aron (10 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ormai l'unico vero motivo, tutt'altro che remoto, per cui possa saltare la trattativa
> è che i cinesi trovino tali porcherie nei conti del Milan da spaventarsi.



Ridimensionerebbero l'offerta, nel peggiore dei casi.
Da questo momento in poi, salteranno fuori, in via ufficiale o con indiscrezioni attendibili, i nomi della cordata, l'ammontare degli investimenti e il tipo di investimenti, i possibili nuovi acquisti, i dirigenti e l'allenatore che pensano di ingaggiare...

Si creerà un tale clima che spingerà per il passaggio di proprietà, da non consentire alcun ripensamento da parte di Berlusconi.
Potrebbe anche fare dietrofront, ma non glielo perdonerebbe nessuno, dai tifosi agli sponsor alla stampa.
Distruggerebbe il Milan.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Nulla che possa impattare a livello dei conti in modo rilevante, ma sarà l'occasione per un primo spoil system, non c'è dubbio.



Si scopriranno delle cose (negative) di Galliani che secondo me nemmeno Berlusconi ne è a conoscenza. 

Già rido....speriamo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

*Calcio&Finanza: fonti ben informate riferiscono che il periodo di esclusiva scadrà la metà di giugno. La firma dell'accordo è stato votato all'unanimità dal CDA Fininvest, presieduto da Marina, ed a cui ha partecipato in conference call anche Barbara che ha espresso un convinto parere favorevole. A questi si sono aggiunti i SI dell'AD Pasquale Cannatelli, del DG Danilo Pellegrino (che più di tutti sta seguendo la vicenda) e infine del direttore Business Development Alessandro Franzosi.*


----------



## Devil (10 Maggio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi onestamente ma voi ve lo vedete Silvio che abbandona la nave da super perdente e insultato? Date un occhio al suo profilo facebook, è un campo di battaglia, nel suo delirio di onnipotenza, è convinto che l'anno dopo sia davvero quello buono per tornare a vincere....
> L'unica speranza è che sti cinesi gli conservino un ruolo di facciata, che venga propagandato come ruolo fondamentale, e allora forse potrebbe convincersi forse.....



Silvio può credere in ciò che vuole, ma i debiti non sono immaginari purtroppo per lui. Il Milan è una società costantemente in perdita, non c'è possibilità di risollevarla con questa proprietà, figurarsi riuscire a vincere qualcosa. L'unico fattore che potrebbe cambiare è il prezzo di vendita: se Berlusconi si ostina a voler tenere il Milan per un altro anno, i debiti aumenteranno, così come il passivo nel bilancio e allora il Milan si deprezzerà ulteriormente. Insomma, questa volta non ha molta scelta: o vende ai cinesi per 700 milioni o si tiene il giocattolo contro tutto e tutti per poi perderlo per due spicci (rischiando nel frattempo di mandare a gambe all'aria tutta Fininvest).


----------



## Eliott (10 Maggio 2016)

Scenario che mi sono fatto io: I cinesi comprano il 70%. 30% resta ancora nelle mani di SB per 1 o 2 anni. I Cinesi fanno il mercato Silvio regalo un colpo (Ibra)? Noi vinciamo lo scudetto con gran merito di Ibra(colpo di SB) e SB lascia da vincitore il Milan.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Calcio&Finanza: fonti ben informate riferiscono che il periodo di esclusiva scadrà la metà di giugno. La firma dell'accordo è stato votato all'unanimità dal CDA Fininvest, presieduto da Marina, ed a cui ha partecipato in conference call anche Barbara che ha espresso un convinto parere favorevole. A questi si sono aggiunti i SI dell'AD Pasquale Cannatelli, del DG Danilo Pellegrino (che più di tutti sta seguendo la vicenda) e infine del direttore Business Development Alessandro Franzosi.*



Galatioto......

Daiiii #incrociamolincrociabile


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Calcio&Finanza: fonti ben informate riferiscono che il periodo di esclusiva scadrà la metà di giugno. La firma dell'accordo è stato votato all'unanimità dal CDA Fininvest, presieduto da Marina, ed a cui ha partecipato in conference call anche Barbara che ha espresso un convinto parere favorevole. A questi si sono aggiunti i SI dell'AD Pasquale Cannatelli, del DG Danilo Pellegrino (che più di tutti sta seguendo la vicenda) e infine del direttore Business Development Alessandro Franzosi.*



Stavolta credo sia la volta buona. Manca poco. Spero e credo....


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2016)

Eliott ha scritto:


> Scenario che mi sono fatto io: I cinesi comprano il 70%. 30% resta ancora nelle mani di SB per 1 o 2 anni. I Cinesi fanno il mercato Silvio regalo un colpo (Ibra)? Noi vinciamo lo scudetto con gran merito di Ibra(colpo di SB) e SB lascia da vincitore il Milan.



Magari.


----------



## Casnop (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Calcio&Finanza: fonti ben informate riferiscono che il periodo di esclusiva scadrà la metà di giugno. La firma dell'accordo è stato votato all'unanimità dal CDA Fininvest, presieduto da Marina, ed a cui ha partecipato in conference call anche Barbara che ha espresso un convinto parere favorevole. A questi si sono aggiunti i SI dell'AD Pasquale Cannatelli, del DG Danilo Pellegrino (che più di tutti sta seguendo la vicenda) e infine del direttore Business Development Alessandro Franzosi.*


Il si è si all'accordo quadro sulla vendita. Fininvest, in un senso molto concreto, è già uscita dal Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Calcio&Finanza: fonti ben informate riferiscono che il periodo di esclusiva scadrà la metà di giugno. La firma dell'accordo è stato votato all'unanimità dal CDA Fininvest, presieduto da Marina, ed a cui ha partecipato in conference call anche Barbara che ha espresso un convinto parere favorevole. A questi si sono aggiunti i SI dell'AD Pasquale Cannatelli, del DG Danilo Pellegrino (che più di tutti sta seguendo la vicenda) e infine del direttore Business Development Alessandro Franzosi.*



Non vedono l'ora di sbarazzarsi del Milan questi altro che Barbara rema contro.....

Come ho già detto, questi sono talmente messi male che dalla disperazione sono andati dietro a Mister Bean. Fininvest è alla canna secondo me.. appena vedono i quattrini cinesi, salutano tutti Berlusconi o no


----------



## Fedeshi (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Calcio&Finanza: fonti ben informate riferiscono che il periodo di esclusiva scadrà la metà di giugno. La firma dell'accordo è stato votato all'unanimità dal CDA Fininvest, presieduto da Marina, ed a cui ha partecipato in conference call anche Barbara che ha espresso un convinto parere favorevole. A questi si sono aggiunti i SI dell'AD Pasquale Cannatelli, del DG Danilo Pellegrino (che più di tutti sta seguendo la vicenda) e infine del direttore Business Development Alessandro Franzosi.*



Calcio&Finanza mi pare non ne abbia mai azzecata mezza.Comunque non importa quando scade l'esclusiva,con Mr.Bee a Giugno siamo andati a trattare Kondogbia e Jackson Martinez accompagnati addirittura dalla Doyen (Ma che fine avranno fatto quei buontemponi a proposito?)  come garante per circa 60 Milioni,ed anche li si era semplicemente in Esclusiva.


----------



## Crox93 (10 Maggio 2016)

Sarei disposto davvero a perdere questa sessione di mercato pur di avere una nuova presidenza (nel caso le cose andassero per le lunghe)


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sinceramente ho capito poco della tua risposta,
> ribadisco la mia posizione, i cinesi troveranno buchi su buchi e contratti assurdi da dover rispettare,
> a quel punto discuteranno con Fininvest su chi dovrà accollarsi le spese,
> e li si deciderà la cessione.



Allora , semplifico tutto.. praticamente se i cinesi trovano qualche gabola all interno dei conti di solito per contratto hai la possibilità di riformulare un nuovo prezzo... 
le due diligence sono fatte proprio per questo per andare a controllare tutto . 

Comunque ne vedremo delle belle con tutta la polvere che ha nascosto Galliani sotto al tappeto .


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora , semplifico tutto.. praticamente se i cinesi trovano qualche gabola all interno dei conti di solito per contratto hai la possibilità di riformulare un nuovo prezzo...
> le due diligence sono fatte proprio per questo per andare a controllare tutto .
> 
> Comunque ne vedremo delle belle con tutta la polvere che ha nascosto Galliani sotto al tappeto .



Credo che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa,
ipoteticamente i cinesi partono da una base d'acquisto di 700 milioni,
chiaro che se trovassero magagne per 300 milioni fra debiti "nascosti" e procure/contratti da rispettare li scalerebbero dai 700 milioni,
a quel punto potrebbero nascere le discussioni con Fininvest.


----------



## prebozzio (10 Maggio 2016)

Eliott ha scritto:


> Scenario che mi sono fatto io: I cinesi comprano il 70%. 30% resta ancora nelle mani di SB per 1 o 2 anni. I Cinesi fanno il mercato Silvio regalo un colpo (Ibra)? Noi vinciamo lo scudetto con gran merito di Ibra(colpo di SB) e SB lascia da vincitore il Milan.


Il Napoli quest'anno ha dimostrato che il centravanti fenomeno (Higuain, come Ibra) non basta per vincere il campionato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora , semplifico tutto.. praticamente se i cinesi trovano qualche gabola all interno dei conti di solito per contratto hai la possibilità di riformulare un nuovo prezzo...
> le due diligence sono fatte proprio per questo per andare a controllare tutto .
> 
> Comunque ne vedremo delle belle con tutta la polvere che ha nascosto Galliani sotto al tappeto .



Mi aspetto anche pesanti offensive mediatiche pilotate da Galliani per sparlare della trattativa, e coprire queste eventuali magagne. In questo mese ne leggeremo di OGNI.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> su sky sono tutti preoccupati per il povero galliani che non sa come deve fare il mercato e se lo deve fare o per chi...



Su Skygobby sono preoccupati che il Milan ritorni competitivo.

Per Galliani al massimo si preoccupa Peppe Di Stefano che non potrà più raccogliere gli avanzi delle cene gallianesche nel ristorante Giannino....


----------



## Henry (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



Mi sembra che la strada sia tracciata. Se non ci fosse il dubbio che riguarda la personalita` di Berlusconi potremmo dire che nella sostanza il piu` e` fatto. Nella normalita` dei casi questi accordi si traducono in contratti vincolanti allo scadere dell'esclusiva. Certo se si vogliono vincoli giuridici bisogna aspettare ancora, ma vale la pena essere ottimisti stavolta.

Mi sono divertito a ricostruire su Google la scansione temporale di un affare *molto piu` complesso e delicato* di questo benche` le cifre fossero inferiori, andato in porto meno di un mese fa: il passaggio di Rcs Libri a Mondadori. Esclusiva dal 6/3/2015 al 29/5/2015, poi una proroga dell'esclusiva fino al 29/6/2015, che viene ulteriormente prorogata fino al 30/9/2015 a seguito dell'offerta vincolante emessa da Mondadori, le parti continuano a trattare e firmano il contratto il 4/10/2015 in persona dei rispettivi AD, Mauri e Jovane, previa autorizzazione dei rispettivi CdA. Il closing avviene il 14/4/2016, spazio temporale dovuto anche alla necessita` di ottenere il nulla osta dell'Antitrust. Ovviamente in tali casi l'efficacia del contratto viene sottoposta una condizione sospensiva. Naturalmente nel nostro caso non ci sono questioni paragonabili in ballo e quindi non serve tutto quel tempo.


----------



## Eliott (10 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il Napoli quest'anno ha dimostrato che il centravanti fenomeno (Higuain, come Ibra) non basta per vincere il campionato



Si certo.. anche l'anno del ultimo scudo hanno aiutato Robinho, Cassano, Nocerino, Boateng, T.Silva etc. ma il simbolo é stato Ibra. Questa volta sarebbe la stessa cosa. I cinesi comprano i "Robinho, Cassano, Nocerino, Boateng, T.Silva" e Silvio compra il simbolo della vittoria Ibra.


----------



## Lambro (10 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il Napoli quest'anno ha dimostrato che il centravanti fenomeno (Higuain, come Ibra) non basta per vincere il campionato



higuain fenomeno, ma ibra è tra i 3 eletti del calcio mondiale (messi e neymar gli altri), gente che ti sposta gli equilibri da sola.
ibra probabilmente più di tutti,quando si parla di campionato.
è troppo dominante anche a 35 anni


----------



## Il Genio (10 Maggio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> finalmenteeeeeeee!!! non ne potevo più dei rinvii. *Ora c'è da pazientare 1 mese*, speriamo non oltre. Chissà quante ne scriveranno i giornali da qua a Giugno.
> Ascoltiamo solo Campopiano, l'unico che può farci avere notizie serie.



Meno, meno


----------



## Il Genio (10 Maggio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Bah ragazzi non so. Da una parte sono sollevato, perchè dopo il delirante video su facebook di venerdì, temevo davvero che i cinesi si incazzassero di brutto e mandassero all'aria tutto, dall'altra leggevo su Sky e su gazzetta.it, che filtra totale pessimismo sulla chiusura dell'affare, Silvio non vuole assolutamente vendere la maggioranza. E ho la sensazione che dopo questo mese dirà di averci pensato bene, e dirà che terrà il Milan per rilanciarlo....
> E via con un altro anno da buttare con il nostro grande capitano col suo triennale fresco fresco..



Impossibile


----------



## Fedeshi (10 Maggio 2016)

Se è un sogno non svegliatemi.Ma adesso che è stata firmata da qui ad un mese di che parleremo?


----------



## Il Genio (10 Maggio 2016)

no a notizie senza fonte.
[MENTION=1995]Il Genio[/MENTION]


Sono io la fonte 

Scherzo


----------



## kolao95 (10 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## ps18ps (10 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Quel "una quota" mi preoccupa. E non poco.



Invece è molto positivo, negli altri comunicati si preoccupavano di sottolineare con fervore che si trattasse di una quota di minoranza


----------



## Il Genio (10 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=1995]Il Genio[/MENTION] qui non si riportano spifferi e notizie senza fonte.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> quali sono le fonti? sono per il 70% o per la totalità?



Sicuramente si parla di totalità senza debiti


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Invece è molto positivo, negli altri comunicati si preoccupavano di sottolineare con fervore che si trattasse di una quota di minoranza



Già. E c'è da considerare che nei comunicati Fininvest non cede mai nulla (a parole). Basta rileggersi il comunicato della cessione di Premium a Vivendi.

Comunque, ancora non c'è nulla di certo. Aspettiamo, preghiamo, e vediamo cosa succede.


----------



## Mr. Canà (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



Ma, speriamo davvero sia la volta buona. Chiudessero in fretta e facessero una campagna acquisti faraonica per rimetterci in pista sin dal prossimo anno sarebbe il massimo. Potrei fare un voto solenne e decidere di imparare il mandarino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## ps18ps (10 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## Il Genio (10 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> .



In società rimarrà qualcuno dei vecchi per accompagnare il passaggio ai nuovi.
Non dovrebbe essere Galliani ma qualcuno della famiglia


----------



## Valex (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



Restiamo sempre cauti e positivi!

Pero scusate na cosa, come mai fininvest non ha pubblicato nessuna nota sul suo sito??
È normale??


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2016)

Se la cessione va in porto compro la maglia ufficiale e la ribattezzerò "La maglia della liberazione"


----------



## alcyppa (10 Maggio 2016)

*Tra poco articolo di Campopiano su Corriere.*


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il Napoli quest'anno ha dimostrato che il centravanti fenomeno (Higuain, come Ibra) non basta per vincere il campionato



Detta cosi sembra che il napoli sia solo higuain e mi sembra un pò riduttivo. Il napoli è obiettivamente la squadra che gioca il miglior calcio e lo fa costantemente, nonostante qualche caduta fisiologica, da agosto. Dietro ed attorno l'argentino vi è una squadra che gioca a recita a menadito uno spartito e ci sono individualità da non sottovalutare. Del resto se il pipita ha disputato la miglior stagione della sua vita, superando i 30 gol in campionato, il merito sarà anche di un collettivo che lo esalta. Infine, trovo che la cura sarri abbia molto migliorato il centravanti, cosa che probabilmente nemmeno lui credeva possibile. Forse per vincere il campionato occorrerebbe saper vincere anche senza giocare necessariamente bene. Ecco il vero limite del napoli, la juve insegna come si fa. Ma per me la palma di miglior squadra va ai partenopei.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> In società rimarrà qualcuno dei vecchi per accompagnare il passaggio ai nuovi.
> Non dovrebbe essere Galliani ma qualcuno della famiglia



Il 'non dovrebbe' mi preoccupa. Esiste la possibilità resti galliani?????


----------



## prebozzio (10 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Detta cosi sembra che il napoli sia solo higuain e mi sembra un pò riduttivo. Il napoli è obiettivamente la squadra che gioca il miglior calcio e lo fa costantemente, nonostante qualche caduta fisiologica, da agosto. Dietro ed attorno l'argentino vi è una squadra che gioca a recita a menadito uno spartito e ci sono individualità da non sottovalutare. Del resto se il pipita ha disputato la miglior stagione della sua vita, superando i 30 gol in campionato, il merito sarà anche di un collettivo che lo esalta. Infine, trovo che la cura sarri abbia molto migliorato il centravanti, cosa che probabilmente nemmeno lui credeva possibile. Forse per vincere il campionato occorrerebbe saper vincere anche senza giocare necessariamente bene. Ecco il vero limite del napoli, la juve insegna come si fa. Ma per me la palma di miglior squadra va ai partenopei.


Un anno fa, e fino a dicembre con la Juve in crisi, sul forum si diceva che questo Milan con Ibra sarebbe stato sicuramente tra le prime tre e forse se la sarebbe giocata per il titolo.
Lungi da me criticare il Napoli, anzi: se il Napoli pur giocando un grande calcio e avendo a disposizione un Higuain formato Ibra sta rischiando di perdere il secondo posto, questo Milan anche con un Ibra in più non andrebbe forse lontano.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2016)

Lambro ha scritto:


> higuain fenomeno, ma ibra è tra i 3 eletti del calcio mondiale (messi e neymar gli altri), gente che ti sposta gli equilibri da sola.
> ibra probabilmente più di tutti,quando si parla di campionato.
> è troppo dominante anche a 35 anni



Da solo trasforma una squadra normale in vincente e singoli mediocri in giocatori forti. Vedi nocerino, boateng, ecc ecc


----------



## Il Genio (10 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il 'non dovrebbe' mi preoccupa. Esiste la possibilità resti galliani?????



Spero di no


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Un anno fa, e fino a dicembre con la Juve in crisi, sul forum si diceva che questo Milan con Ibra sarebbe stato sicuramente tra le prime tre e forse se la sarebbe giocata per il titolo.
> Lungi da me criticare il Napoli, anzi: se il Napoli pur giocando un grande calcio e avendo a disposizione un Higuain formato Ibra sta rischiando di perdere il secondo posto, questo Milan anche con un Ibra in più non andrebbe forse lontano.



Il discorso è un pò complesso tatticamente. La presenza di ibra in campo condiziona inesorabilmente il modo di giocare di una squadra per il suo personale modo di interpretare il ruolo con movimenti anarchici e mossi dal puro istinto. Il fattore ibra è notevole : messo in una squadra mediocre sposta i valori verso l'alto. Ma dubito possa essere collocato in un 11 che si muove da squadra. Tanto per intenderci : se il milan avesse avuto ibra sarebbe arrivato addirittura secondo(difficile ma possibile) ma non vedrei mai possibile un ibra come centravanti del napoli o di qualsiasi altra squadra che punta tutto sul gioco corale. Morale della favola : il napoli ha reso higuin grande e viceversa, ibra rende grande una squadra media ma non viceversa. Il napoli non ha vinto lo scudetto perchè il titolo lo vince la squadra più forte e non quella che gioca meglio. E per 'forza' intendo la capacità di vincere le singole partite .


----------



## Fedeshi (10 Maggio 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> *Tra poco articolo di Campopiano su Corriere.*


Hype!


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche."*_



Per me questa è la prima notizia in un mare di rumors.
Diciamo che comincio ad essere un po' più ottimista


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Spero di no



credo di si io invece, tempi troppo stretti per cambiare tutto, lo faranno fuori a novembre secondo me.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> credo di si io invece, tempi troppo stretti per cambiare tutto, lo faranno fuori a novembre secondo me.



ahahahaha... Dumba, il tuo avatar è spettacolare... mi permetti di crearne uno simile?  (intendo l'immagine, l'avatar non lo cambio)


----------



## de sica (10 Maggio 2016)

Non credo resti Galliani a fare mercato


----------



## koti (10 Maggio 2016)

Per me Galliani resta, ma gli verrà messo di fianco un direttore sportivo.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Un anno fa, e fino a dicembre con la Juve in crisi, sul forum si diceva che questo Milan con Ibra sarebbe stato sicuramente tra le prime tre e forse se la sarebbe giocata per il titolo.
> Lungi da me criticare il Napoli, anzi: se il Napoli pur giocando un grande calcio e avendo a disposizione un Higuain formato Ibra sta rischiando di perdere il secondo posto, questo Milan anche con un Ibra in più non andrebbe forse lontano.



Ibra in campo permette a ogni squadra di 'juventinizzarsi'. Ovvero ti puoi permettere otto giocatori dietro la palla e poi lanci sullo svedesone che qualcosa succede. Per il milan obiettivamente vincere il titolo con ibra in campo sarebbe troppo ma credo che alla roma sarebbe bastato eccome. Una buona organizzazione in fase di non possesso mentre in fase di possesso puntare tutto su ibra.


----------



## zlatan (10 Maggio 2016)

Non c'è tempo ragazzi, questi arrivano dalla Cina, se mai dovesse andare tutto in porto, a chi volete che si affidino a un DS cinese?
Rimane il pelato ahimè almeno per questa sessione di mercato, se ci sarà la cessione, i benefici anche a livello di acquisti secondo me, li avremo non prima di gennaio....


----------



## __king george__ (10 Maggio 2016)

e ancora una volta si conferma la regola berlusconiana: vorrei vendere a italiani....3 giorni dopo firma l'esclusiva con i cinesi!

quando dirà vendo ai cinesi mi preoccuperò sul serio.....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Maggio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Non c'è tempo ragazzi, questi arrivano dalla Cina, se mai dovesse andare tutto in porto, a chi volete che si affidino a un DS cinese?
> Rimane il pelato ahimè almeno per questa sessione di mercato, se ci sarà la cessione, i benefici anche a livello di acquisti secondo me, li avremo non prima di gennaio....



Figuriamoci, questi hanno i piani tecnici già pronti da 1 anno,
hanno già scelto composizione societaria, tecnico e giocatori.


----------



## zlatan (10 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e ancora una volta si conferma la regola berlusconiana: vorrei vendere a italiani....3 giorni dopo firma l'esclusiva con i cinesi!
> 
> quando dirà vendo ai cinesi mi preoccuperò sul serio.....



Dimostrazione che non vuole vendere secondo me ai comunisti cinesi.... Ha provato fino all'ultimo a far uscire fuori un imprenditore italiano.... Poi la famiglia in questo mese farà di tutto per convincerlo, ma io tremo a pensare appena dopo le elezioni che annuncia a reti unificate con Suma e Pellegatti in lacrime, che riprende in mano in Milan per riportarlo in cima al mondo con il bel giuoco.....
Mamma che incubo spero tanto di sbagliarmi....


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ahahahaha... Dumba, il tuo avatar è spettacolare... mi permetti di crearne uno simile?  (intendo l'immagine, l'avatar non lo cambio)



se riesci a fare di meglio (è facile! ahahah) lo metto come avatar


----------



## zlatan (10 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci, questi hanno i piani tecnici già pronti da 1 anno,
> hanno già scelto composizione societaria, tecnico e giocatori.



Mah spero che abbia ragione tu, ma se davvero riescono ad acquistare la maggioranza, sarei disposto anche ad un altro anno/6 mesi con Fester, pur di liberarcene definitivamente da qui a un anno......


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci, questi hanno i piani tecnici già pronti da 1 anno,
> hanno già scelto composizione societaria, tecnico e giocatori.



Ma ovviamente. Cioè, di che pensate di parlare?  I cinesi che arrivano senza piani e devono affidarsi a Galliani 
A livello di gestione di un'azienda l'operato di Zio Fester li farebbe vomitare dal disgusto a questi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma ovviamente. Cioè, di che pensate di parlare?  I cinesi che arrivano senza piani e devono affidarsi a Galliani
> A livello di gestione di un'azienda l'operato di Zio Fester li farebbe vomitare dal disgusto a questi


I cinesi sono dominatori: ovunque si buttano cercano di diventare i primi. Galliani è soltanto il dominatore di Giannino e delle tresche con Lotirchio, Zampamelma e compagnia cantante. Se arrivano, i cinesi spediscono il condor, a calci nel deratano, sulla luna.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci, questi hanno i piani tecnici già pronti da 1 anno,
> hanno già scelto composizione societaria, tecnico e giocatori.


.
Ma Galliani dove.. A pulire i cessi forse.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

*Agenzia AGI: Fininvest ha concesso alla cordata cinese una esclusiva fino al 15 giugno per acquistare il 70% del Milan a 500M. Jack Ma non sarebbe coinvolto personalmente ma avrebbe fatto d'apripista al consorzio cinese.*


----------



## kolao95 (10 Maggio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Dimostrazione che non vuole vendere secondo me ai comunisti cinesi.... Ha provato fino all'ultimo a far uscire fuori un imprenditore italiano.... Poi la famiglia in questo mese farà di tutto per convincerlo, ma io tremo a pensare appena dopo le elezioni che annuncia a reti unificate con Suma e Pellegatti in lacrime, che riprende in mano in Milan per riportarlo in cima al mondo con il bel giuoco.....
> Mamma che incubo spero tanto di sbagliarmi....



Hai dimenticato di dire che moriremo tutti.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Maggio 2016)

Speriamo bene.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agenzia AGI: Fininvest ha concesso alla cordata cinese una esclusiva fino al 15 giugno per acquistare il 70% del Milan a 500M. Jack Ma non sarebbe coinvolto personalmente ma avrebbe fatto d'apripista al consorzio cinese.*



up


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Maggio 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> *Tra poco articolo di Campopiano su Corriere.*



50 minuti di attesa e ancora niente


pare galliani all'assemblea


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agenzia AGI: Fininvest ha concesso alla cordata cinese una esclusiva fino al 15 giugno per acquistare il 70% del Milan a 500M. Jack Ma non sarebbe coinvolto personalmente ma avrebbe fatto d'apripista al consorzio cinese.*



Probabilmente i 700 milioni indicati da alcuni comprendono l'accollamento dei debiti,
la mia paura è che poi scoprano che sono maggiori del previsto.


----------



## Casnop (10 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma ovviamente. Cioè, di che pensate di parlare?  I cinesi che arrivano senza piani e devono affidarsi a Galliani
> A livello di gestione di un'azienda l'operato di Zio Fester li farebbe vomitare dal disgusto a questi


Si potrebbe immaginare un periodo di cogestione tra vecchi e nuovi dirigenti nel breve lasso di tempo che separa la sottoscrizione del contratto preliminare da quello definitivo, quest'ultimo solamente identificando il momento a partire dal quale i nuovi soci potranno esercitare i diritti che loro competono (tra cui quelli di nominare amministratori e dirigenti). Per esempio, potrebbe pensarsi ad un dirigente designato dalla parte cinese a fare il mercato, che potrebbe "affiancare" Galliani (in realtà esautorandolo ad ogni effetto) per incarico diretto del board uscente, per esercitare quelle funzioni che potrebbe poi mantenere, senza soluzione di continuità, dopo la nomina quale dirigente con pieni poteri da parte del nuovo cda. Le soluzioni possono essere tante, conta in ogni caso la sostanza, che è quella di garantire a chi subentra di poter organizzare da subito la nuova stagione. Lo dice il comunicato di oggi.


----------



## smallball (10 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> I cinesi sono dominatori: ovunque si buttano cercano di diventare i primi. Galliani è soltanto il dominatore di Giannino e delle tresche con Lotirchio, Zampamelma e compagnia cantante. Se arrivano, i cinesi spediscono il condor, a calci nel deratano, sulla luna.



sarebbe il mio sogno


----------



## alcyppa (10 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> 50 minuti di attesa e ancora niente
> 
> 
> pare galliani all'assemblea



Si forniranno dallo stesso paninaro


----------



## ignaxio (10 Maggio 2016)

700mil il 100% semmai


----------



## Gekyn (10 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Probabilmente i 700 milioni indicati da alcuni comprendono l'accollamento dei debiti,
> la mia paura è che poi scoprano che sono maggiori del previsto.



Al limite se troveranno qualquadra che non cosa, cercheranno di tirare un po' sul prezzo, ormai hanno deciso di acquistare e soprattutto Fininvest di vendere.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (10 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Probabilmente i 700 milioni indicati da alcuni comprendono l'accollamento dei debiti,
> la mia paura è che poi scoprano che sono maggiori del previsto.



maggiori impossibile... sono quelli indicati nel bilancio, da quello non si scappa


----------



## Casnop (10 Maggio 2016)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> maggiori impossibile... sono quelli indicati nel bilancio, da quello non si scappa


Ovviamente.


----------



## Sotiris (10 Maggio 2016)

io non credo metteranno mai 200 milioni di euro in mano a Galliani, visto che avevo letto si parlava di 300 milioni tra marketing e mercato.
questa è gente seria che non si fa i selfie su instagram col van nero.
invece penso potrebbe restare per un periodo Barbara Berlusconi a rappresentare il 30% della famiglia Berlusconi.


----------



## sballotello (10 Maggio 2016)

Comunicato molto scarno, in linea con la politica Berlusconiana, zero trasparenza, zero chiarezza ect facilmente ribaltabile a seconda delle situazioni


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

*Nuovo articolo di Campopiano: tutto quello anticipato è stato confermato. C'è il tanto sofferto SI di Berlusconi ma soprattutto il SI di Fininvest sull'accordo a trattare in esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. La firma è arrivata dopo una trattativa ricca di colpi di scena, con l'ultimatum dei cinesi ieri sera che ha dato una svolta ai negoziati. Silvio infatti non ha mollato se non dopo aver ricevuto le garanzie richieste. Da questo momento fino alla scadenza di metà giugno (mi risulta il 15 prorogabile in caso di esiti positivi fino al 15 luglio) il Milan tratterà solo con la cordata cinese formata da almeno 6 gruppi cinesi tra cui Evergrande. 
Il comunicato di Fininvest: la parola quota cela quello già anticipato e confermato anche nelle ultime ore. Si sta trattando per la cessione del 70% immediato e del 30% nel restante anno. Le cifre? 740M per il 100% del Milan, debiti esclusi. Ed è tutto scritto nel promemoria di intesa indicato nel comunicato. 
Passiamo alla esclusiva: non si tratta di una esclusiva nuda e cruda ma di una esclusiva modificata. L'accordo infatti prevede delle penali nel caso in cui le parti decidano di rompere l'esclusiva ma lo stesso è subordinato a delle clausole che il patron rossonero ha voluto a tutti i costi nei termini dell'accordo.
La prima: c'è una scadenza.Presumibilmente entro 15 giorni dalla firma dell'accordo, quindi a partire da oggi, l'advisor Sal Galatioto ha l'obbligo di presentare al Cavaliere l'intero asset finanziario cinese che è interessato all'acquisto del Milan. Berlusconi vuole i nomi (e i cognomi aggiungerei) dei soggetti coinvolti. 
Seconda (ed è forse la più importante): anche dopo la presentazione ufficiale dei possibili nuovi proprietari del Milan, a Fininvest (ma in sostanza a Silvio Berlusconi) spetta l'ultima parola. In parole povere, Silvio può dire : «Ok, mi sta bene, andiamo avanti verso la cessione», oppure può rompere l'esclusiva e guardare altrove. Chiaramente, però, lo stesso diritto spetta anche ai gruppi finanziari cinesi, che, probabilmente, vorranno proseguire nella trattativa. 
L'ultima frase invece del comunicato lascia intendere che la trattativa ormai dura da tempo e che i termini dell'accordo viaggeranno di pari passo con la due diligence. 
Messa così la strada sembra lunga e tortuosa ma in realtà le parti sono d'accordo da tempo su tutto e soltanto i legittimi dubbi del patron hanno complicato l'operazione. *


----------



## MarcoG (10 Maggio 2016)

l'andamento è quello giusto.. legalmente parlando.. forse si fa sul serio...


----------



## Fedeshi (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nuovo articolo di Campopiano: tutto quello anticipato è stato confermato. C'è il tanto sofferto SI di Berlusconi ma soprattutto il SI di Fininvest sull'accordo a trattare in esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. La firma è arrivata dopo una trattativa ricca di colpi di scena, con l'ultimatum dei cinesi ieri sera che ha dato una svolta ai negoziati. Silvio infatti non ha mollato se non dopo aver ricevuto le garanzie richieste. Da questo momento fino alla scadenza di metà giugno (mi risulta il 15 prorogabile in caso di esiti positivi fino al 15 luglio) il Milan tratterà solo con la cordata cinese formata da almeno 6 gruppi cinesi tra cui Evergrande.
> Il comunicato di Fininvest: la parola quota cela quello già anticipato e confermato anche nelle ultime ore. Si sta trattando per la cessione del 70% immediato e del 30% nel restante anno. Le cifre? 740M per il 100% del Milan, debiti esclusi. Ed è tutto scritto nel promemoria di intesa indicato nel comunicato.
> Passiamo alla esclusiva: non si tratta di una esclusiva nuda e cruda ma di una esclusiva modificata. L'accordo infatti prevede delle penali nel caso in cui le parti decidano di rompere l'esclusiva ma lo stesso è subordinato a delle clausole che il patron rossonero ha voluto a tutti i costi nei termini dell'accordo.
> La prima: c'è una scadenza.Presumibilmente entro 15 giorni dalla firma dell'accordo, quindi a partire da oggi, l'advisor Sal Galatioto ha l'obbligo di presentare al Cavaliere l'intero asset finanziario cinese che è interessato all'acquisto del Milan. Berlusconi vuole i nomi (e i cognomi aggiungerei) dei soggetti coinvolti.
> ...



Un pò preoccupato per le due clausole,una cosa che non ho capito e se quindi del preliminare prima di metà luglio non ne avremo traccia.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nuovo articolo di Campopiano: tutto quello anticipato è stato confermato. C'è il tanto sofferto SI di Berlusconi ma soprattutto il SI di Fininvest sull'accordo a trattare in esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. La firma è arrivata dopo una trattativa ricca di colpi di scena, con l'ultimatum dei cinesi ieri sera che ha dato una svolta ai negoziati. Silvio infatti non ha mollato se non dopo aver ricevuto le garanzie richieste. Da questo momento fino alla scadenza di metà giugno (mi risulta il 15 prorogabile in caso di esiti positivi fino al 15 luglio) il Milan tratterà solo con la cordata cinese formata da almeno 6 gruppi cinesi tra cui Evergrande.
> Il comunicato di Fininvest: la parola quota cela quello già anticipato e confermato anche nelle ultime ore. Si sta trattando per la cessione del 70% immediato e del 30% nel restante anno. Le cifre? 740M per il 100% del Milan, debiti esclusi. Ed è tutto scritto nel promemoria di intesa indicato nel comunicato.
> Passiamo alla esclusiva: non si tratta di una esclusiva nuda e cruda ma di una esclusiva modificata. L'accordo infatti prevede delle penali nel caso in cui le parti decidano di rompere l'esclusiva ma lo stesso è subordinato a delle clausole che il patron rossonero ha voluto a tutti i costi nei termini dell'accordo.
> La prima: c'è una scadenza.Presumibilmente entro 15 giorni dalla firma dell'accordo, quindi a partire da oggi, l'advisor Sal Galatioto ha l'obbligo di presentare al Cavaliere l'intero asset finanziario cinese che è interessato all'acquisto del Milan. Berlusconi vuole i nomi (e i cognomi aggiungerei) dei soggetti coinvolti.
> ...



Premesso che non voglio assolutamente giustificare i deliri di quel vecchio pazzo... ma per quanto riguarda la questione, vederci chiaro su chi fa parte della cordata, berlusconi non fa bene.... fa benissimo!


----------



## Jino (10 Maggio 2016)

E' un primo passo, ma niente per cui esser ottimisti, sia chiaro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nuovo articolo di Campopiano: tutto quello anticipato è stato confermato. C'è il tanto sofferto SI di Berlusconi ma soprattutto il SI di Fininvest sull'accordo a trattare in esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. La firma è arrivata dopo una trattativa ricca di colpi di scena, con l'ultimatum dei cinesi ieri sera che ha dato una svolta ai negoziati. Silvio infatti non ha mollato se non dopo aver ricevuto le garanzie richieste. Da questo momento fino alla scadenza di metà giugno (mi risulta il 15 prorogabile in caso di esiti positivi fino al 15 luglio) il Milan tratterà solo con la cordata cinese formata da almeno 6 gruppi cinesi tra cui Evergrande.
> Il comunicato di Fininvest: la parola quota cela quello già anticipato e confermato anche nelle ultime ore. Si sta trattando per la cessione del 70% immediato e del 30% nel restante anno. Le cifre? 740M per il 100% del Milan, debiti esclusi. Ed è tutto scritto nel promemoria di intesa indicato nel comunicato.
> Passiamo alla esclusiva: non si tratta di una esclusiva nuda e cruda ma di una esclusiva modificata. L'accordo infatti prevede delle penali nel caso in cui le parti decidano di rompere l'esclusiva ma lo stesso è subordinato a delle clausole che il patron rossonero ha voluto a tutti i costi nei termini dell'accordo.
> La prima: c'è una scadenza.Presumibilmente entro 15 giorni dalla firma dell'accordo, quindi a partire da oggi, l'advisor Sal Galatioto ha l'obbligo di presentare al Cavaliere l'intero asset finanziario cinese che è interessato all'acquisto del Milan. Berlusconi vuole i nomi (e i cognomi aggiungerei) dei soggetti coinvolti.
> ...


Concordo col finale. Sembra più complicata di quella che è, ma le parti trattano da tantissimo tempo, quindi queste sono soltanto precauzioni e paracadute che le parti, legittimamente, si procacciano.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nuovo articolo di Campopiano: tutto quello anticipato è stato confermato. C'è il tanto sofferto SI di Berlusconi ma soprattutto il SI di Fininvest sull'accordo a trattare in esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. La firma è arrivata dopo una trattativa ricca di colpi di scena, con l'ultimatum dei cinesi ieri sera che ha dato una svolta ai negoziati. Silvio infatti non ha mollato se non dopo aver ricevuto le garanzie richieste. Da questo momento fino alla scadenza di metà giugno (mi risulta il 15 prorogabile in caso di esiti positivi fino al 15 luglio) il Milan tratterà solo con la cordata cinese formata da almeno 6 gruppi cinesi tra cui Evergrande.
> Il comunicato di Fininvest: la parola quota cela quello già anticipato e confermato anche nelle ultime ore. Si sta trattando per la cessione del 70% immediato e del 30% nel restante anno. Le cifre? 740M per il 100% del Milan, debiti esclusi. Ed è tutto scritto nel promemoria di intesa indicato nel comunicato.
> Passiamo alla esclusiva: non si tratta di una esclusiva nuda e cruda ma di una esclusiva modificata. L'accordo infatti prevede delle penali nel caso in cui le parti decidano di rompere l'esclusiva ma lo stesso è subordinato a delle clausole che il patron rossonero ha voluto a tutti i costi nei termini dell'accordo.
> La prima: c'è una scadenza.Presumibilmente entro 15 giorni dalla firma dell'accordo, quindi a partire da oggi, l'advisor Sal Galatioto ha l'obbligo di presentare al Cavaliere l'intero asset finanziario cinese che è interessato all'acquisto del Milan. Berlusconi vuole i nomi (e i cognomi aggiungerei) dei soggetti coinvolti.
> ...



Dritti dritti verso la meta.....


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (10 Maggio 2016)

Sono una marea di soldi per un club medioevale come il Milan. E quando gli ricapitano più?


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Sono una marea di soldi per un club medioevale come il Milan. E quando gli ricapitano più?



Proprio per questo scrivo da settimane a tutti di stare tranquilli, è fatta dai


----------



## beleno (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nuovo articolo di Campopiano: tutto quello anticipato è stato confermato. C'è il tanto sofferto SI di Berlusconi ma soprattutto il SI di Fininvest sull'accordo a trattare in esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. La firma è arrivata dopo una trattativa ricca di colpi di scena, con l'ultimatum dei cinesi ieri sera che ha dato una svolta ai negoziati. Silvio infatti non ha mollato se non dopo aver ricevuto le garanzie richieste. Da questo momento fino alla scadenza di metà giugno (mi risulta il 15 prorogabile in caso di esiti positivi fino al 15 luglio) il Milan tratterà solo con la cordata cinese formata da almeno 6 gruppi cinesi tra cui Evergrande.
> Il comunicato di Fininvest: la parola quota cela quello già anticipato e confermato anche nelle ultime ore. Si sta trattando per la cessione del 70% immediato e del 30% nel restante anno. Le cifre? 740M per il 100% del Milan, debiti esclusi. Ed è tutto scritto nel promemoria di intesa indicato nel comunicato.
> Passiamo alla esclusiva: non si tratta di una esclusiva nuda e cruda ma di una esclusiva modificata. L'accordo infatti prevede delle penali nel caso in cui le parti decidano di rompere l'esclusiva ma lo stesso è subordinato a delle clausole che il patron rossonero ha voluto a tutti i costi nei termini dell'accordo.
> La prima: c'è una scadenza.Presumibilmente entro 15 giorni dalla firma dell'accordo, quindi a partire da oggi, l'advisor Sal Galatioto ha l'obbligo di presentare al Cavaliere l'intero asset finanziario cinese che è interessato all'acquisto del Milan. Berlusconi vuole i nomi (e i cognomi aggiungerei) dei soggetti coinvolti.
> ...



Intanto grazie per il lavoro che fai 

Non mi è chiara la relazione tra le penali e le clausole volute da Berlusconi, in particolare la seconda (parte in rosso). Cioè, una volta conosciuti i possibili compratori, Berlusconi può rompere la trattativa in esclusiva senza penali? Il testo di Campopiano mi sembra contraddittorio, ma probabilmente ho capito male io


----------



## sballotello (10 Maggio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Premesso che non voglio assolutamente giustificare i deliri di quel vecchio pazzo... ma per quanto riguarda la questione, vederci chiaro su chi fa parte della cordata, berlusconi non fa bene.... fa benissimo!



Prima di veder chiaro su altri, Berlusconi ed il suo attuale Milan dovrebbero trasparenti agli occhi di tifosi.. E bilanci alla mano mi risulta molto torbido questo Milan


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Maggio 2016)

Secondo me Berlusconi non vende da perdente, i cinesi sono soliti entrare in una azienda passo per passo,non prenderanno il 100% del Milan subito.


----------



## cremone (10 Maggio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Secondo me Berlusconi non vende da perdente, i cinesi sono soliti entrare in una azienda passo per passo,non prenderanno il 100% del Milan subito.



Infatti si parla del 70 %


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Maggio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Secondo me Berlusconi non vende da perdente, i cinesi sono soliti entrare in una azienda passo per passo,non prenderanno il 100% del Milan subito.



Non venderà mai allora.


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Maggio 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Infatti si parla del 70 %


Non avevo visto, allora va bene


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Maggio 2016)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> maggiori impossibile... sono quelli indicati nel bilancio, da quello non si scappa





Casnop ha scritto:


> Ovviamente.



Non è proprio così, in Italia si ha l'abitudine di "aggiustare" i bilanci, ma il problema principale sono i contratti in essere,
l'ho già scritto ieri, abbiamo millanta dipendenti inutili, i cinesi proveranno a sbarazzarsene o accollarli a fininvest,
anche i contratti con i consulenti esterni da noi sono esorbitanti, bisogna vedere se sono impegnativi anche per le prossime stagioni,
insomma le varianti sono molteplici,
non scordiamoci che noi siamo in un paese dove si vendono tranquillamente case abusive o costruite su terreni abusivi, spesso anche demaniali, oppure si vendono licence conto terzi gravate da debiti, e la maggior parte degli acquirenti scoprono queste magagne solo dopo l'acquisto.

I cinesi se sono furbi rivolteranno tutti i bilanci come calzini nonché gli obblighi finanziari che si accolleranno


----------



## Crox93 (10 Maggio 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Intanto grazie per il lavoro che fai
> 
> Non mi è chiara la relazione tra le penali e le clausole volute da Berlusconi, in particolare la seconda (parte in rosso). Cioè, una volta conosciuti i possibili compratori, Berlusconi può rompere la trattativa in esclusiva senza penali? Il testo di Campopiano mi sembra contraddittorio, ma probabilmente ho capito male io



Anche io trovo questo punto contradditorio,aspetto qualcuno che ne capisca più di me.


----------



## Fedeshi (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nuovo articolo di Campopiano: tutto quello anticipato è stato confermato. C'è il tanto sofferto SI di Berlusconi ma soprattutto il SI di Fininvest sull'accordo a trattare in esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. La firma è arrivata dopo una trattativa ricca di colpi di scena, con l'ultimatum dei cinesi ieri sera che ha dato una svolta ai negoziati. Silvio infatti non ha mollato se non dopo aver ricevuto le garanzie richieste. Da questo momento fino alla scadenza di metà giugno (mi risulta il 15 prorogabile in caso di esiti positivi fino al 15 luglio) il Milan tratterà solo con la cordata cinese formata da almeno 6 gruppi cinesi tra cui Evergrande.
> Il comunicato di Fininvest: la parola quota cela quello già anticipato e confermato anche nelle ultime ore. Si sta trattando per la cessione del 70% immediato e del 30% nel restante anno. Le cifre? 740M per il 100% del Milan, debiti esclusi. Ed è tutto scritto nel promemoria di intesa indicato nel comunicato.
> Passiamo alla esclusiva: non si tratta di una esclusiva nuda e cruda ma di una esclusiva modificata. L'accordo infatti prevede delle penali nel caso in cui le parti decidano di rompere l'esclusiva ma lo stesso è subordinato a delle clausole che il patron rossonero ha voluto a tutti i costi nei termini dell'accordo.
> La prima: c'è una scadenza.Presumibilmente entro 15 giorni dalla firma dell'accordo, quindi a partire da oggi, l'advisor Sal Galatioto ha l'obbligo di presentare al Cavaliere l'intero asset finanziario cinese che è interessato all'acquisto del Milan. Berlusconi vuole i nomi (e i cognomi aggiungerei) dei soggetti coinvolti.
> ...



Signori miei questi gli stanno dando 750 mln + i debiti per un club che va in giro con Montolivo,mononeurone e Tamarroteng,di che stiamo parlando.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Signori miei questi gli stanno dando 750 mln + i debiti per un club che va in giro con Montolivo,mononeurone e Tamarroteng,di che stiamo parlando.


Ehhh follia umana


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (10 Maggio 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Proprio per questo scrivo da settimane a tutti di stare tranquilli, è fatta dai



ma lui lo fa per l'ammmmmmmore


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Maggio 2016)

Comunque ora sul sito di Fininvest è uscito il comunicato


----------



## __king george__ (10 Maggio 2016)

qualcuno ha capito come funziona quindi il mercato per il prossimo mese?? è tutto bloccato o cosa?


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> qualcuno ha capito come funziona quindi il mercato per il prossimo mese?? è tutto bloccato o cosa?



In teoria quando c'è di mezzo un passaggio di proprietà tutto è bloccato.


----------



## smallball (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nuovo articolo di Campopiano: tutto quello anticipato è stato confermato. C'è il tanto sofferto SI di Berlusconi ma soprattutto il SI di Fininvest sull'accordo a trattare in esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. La firma è arrivata dopo una trattativa ricca di colpi di scena, con l'ultimatum dei cinesi ieri sera che ha dato una svolta ai negoziati. Silvio infatti non ha mollato se non dopo aver ricevuto le garanzie richieste. Da questo momento fino alla scadenza di metà giugno (mi risulta il 15 prorogabile in caso di esiti positivi fino al 15 luglio) il Milan tratterà solo con la cordata cinese formata da almeno 6 gruppi cinesi tra cui Evergrande.
> Il comunicato di Fininvest: la parola quota cela quello già anticipato e confermato anche nelle ultime ore. Si sta trattando per la cessione del 70% immediato e del 30% nel restante anno. Le cifre? 740M per il 100% del Milan, debiti esclusi. Ed è tutto scritto nel promemoria di intesa indicato nel comunicato.
> Passiamo alla esclusiva: non si tratta di una esclusiva nuda e cruda ma di una esclusiva modificata. L'accordo infatti prevede delle penali nel caso in cui le parti decidano di rompere l'esclusiva ma lo stesso è subordinato a delle clausole che il patron rossonero ha voluto a tutti i costi nei termini dell'accordo.
> La prima: c'è una scadenza.Presumibilmente entro 15 giorni dalla firma dell'accordo, quindi a partire da oggi, l'advisor Sal Galatioto ha l'obbligo di presentare al Cavaliere l'intero asset finanziario cinese che è interessato all'acquisto del Milan. Berlusconi vuole i nomi (e i cognomi aggiungerei) dei soggetti coinvolti.
> ...


740 milioni,debiti esclusi,sono veramente pazzi


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Maggio 2016)

*Secondo Milan Channel l'esclusiva della trattativa tra il Milan e la cordata cinese durerà fino al 15 giugno. Esclusiva senza penali, come confermato da tutti i media.*


----------



## MarcoG (10 Maggio 2016)

in teoria è semibloccato. Possono rinnovare contratti in scadenza ma senza grossa incidenza. Per gli acquisti e spese ulteriori, devono comunicare prima di qualsiasi aggiunta di voce a bilancio. Pertanto se si compra qualcuno lo si fa o fregandosene dei cinesi o con il loro benestare..


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Maggio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: l'esclusiva della trattativa tra il Milan e la cordata cinese durerà fino al 15 giugno. Esclusiva senza penali, come confermato da tutti i media.*



sofferenza senza fine


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Maggio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milan Channel l'esclusiva della trattativa tra il Milan e la cordata cinese durerà fino al 15 giugno. Esclusiva senza penali, come confermato da tutti i media.*



Ma Suma 3 giorni fa non diceva "non esiste nessun cinese " ?


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Maggio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Milan Channel l'esclusiva della trattativa tra il Milan e la cordata cinese durerà fino al 15 giugno. Esclusiva senza penali, come confermato da tutti i media.*



Si vabè, Milan Channel con quell'essere insignificante non è attendibile.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (10 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Signori miei questi gli stanno dando 750 mln + i debiti per un club che va in giro con Montolivo,mononeurone e Tamarroteng,di che stiamo parlando.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nuovo articolo di Campopiano: tutto quello anticipato è stato confermato. C'è il tanto sofferto SI di Berlusconi ma soprattutto il SI di Fininvest sull'accordo a trattare in esclusiva con la cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. La firma è arrivata dopo una trattativa ricca di colpi di scena, con l'ultimatum dei cinesi ieri sera che ha dato una svolta ai negoziati. Silvio infatti non ha mollato se non dopo aver ricevuto le garanzie richieste. Da questo momento fino alla scadenza di metà giugno (mi risulta il 15 prorogabile in caso di esiti positivi fino al 15 luglio) il Milan tratterà solo con la cordata cinese formata da almeno 6 gruppi cinesi tra cui Evergrande.
> Il comunicato di Fininvest: la parola quota cela quello già anticipato e confermato anche nelle ultime ore. Si sta trattando per la cessione del 70% immediato e del 30% nel restante anno. Le cifre? 740M per il 100% del Milan, debiti esclusi. Ed è tutto scritto nel promemoria di intesa indicato nel comunicato.
> Passiamo alla esclusiva: non si tratta di una esclusiva nuda e cruda ma di una esclusiva modificata. L'accordo infatti prevede delle penali nel caso in cui le parti decidano di rompere l'esclusiva ma lo stesso è subordinato a delle clausole che il patron rossonero ha voluto a tutti i costi nei termini dell'accordo.
> La prima: c'è una scadenza.Presumibilmente entro 15 giorni dalla firma dell'accordo, quindi a partire da oggi, l'advisor Sal Galatioto ha l'obbligo di presentare al Cavaliere l'intero asset finanziario cinese che è interessato all'acquisto del Milan. Berlusconi vuole i nomi (e i cognomi aggiungerei) dei soggetti coinvolti.
> ...



A proposito di Campopiano una curiosità: qualcuno ha notato che i suoi tweet hanno il fuso orario della costa ovest degli USA (9 ore indietro rispetto a noi)?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma Suma 3 giorni fa non diceva "non esiste nessun cinese " ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Soumaro è veramente il peggior giornalista della storia ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

Allora ho appena visto Peppe Di Stefano a Skyjuvesport24 è una cosa non capisco ...

Perché se sei parla di Milan ogni cacchio di giornalista compresi quelli di Sky devono sempre e solo leccare il sedere al nano ?? 
Ha concluso con " e non dimentichiamo che il presidente potrebbe fare un atto di amore e tenere il Milan per farlo tornare grande "

Che ODIO


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Intanto grazie per il lavoro che fai
> 
> Non mi è chiara la relazione tra le penali e le clausole volute da Berlusconi, in particolare la seconda (parte in rosso). Cioè, una volta conosciuti i possibili compratori, Berlusconi può rompere la trattativa in esclusiva senza penali? Il testo di Campopiano mi sembra contraddittorio, ma probabilmente ho capito male io



*Quelle due clausole permettono a Silvio ed i cinesi di rompere l'esclusiva senza pagare le penali (scappatoia gratis) che in ogni caso devono pagare a prescindere se trattano con una terza parte.*


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora ho appena visto Peppe Di Stefano a Skyjuvesport24 è una cosa non capisco ...
> 
> Perché se sei parla di Milan ogni cacchio di giornalista compresi quelli di Sky devono sempre e solo leccare il sedere al nano ??
> Ha concluso con " e non dimentichiamo che il presidente potrebbe fare un atto di amore e tenere il Milan per farlo tornare grande "
> ...



Parliamo di uno che seguiva il Gallo come un cane a Madrid e, in diretta tv, leggeva il menù (con la bava alla bocca) che il Gallo e i compagni di merende si stavano scofanando a cena alla faccia sua.


----------



## koti (10 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora ho appena visto Peppe Di Stefano a Skyjuvesport24 è una cosa non capisco ...
> 
> Perché se sei parla di Milan ogni cacchio di giornalista compresi quelli di Sky devono sempre e solo leccare il sedere al nano ??
> Ha concluso con " e non dimentichiamo che il presidente potrebbe fare un atto di amore e tenere il Milan per farlo tornare grande "
> ...


Di Stefano se continua così raggiunge i livelli di Suma (perlomeno quest'ultimo ha l'attenuante di lavorare per Milan Channel), è veramente imbarazzante e vomitevole.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Parliamo di uno che seguiva il Gallo come un cane a Madrid e, in diretta tv, leggeva il menù (con la bava alla bocca) che il Gallo e i compagni di merende si stavano scofanando a cena alla faccia sua.





koti ha scritto:


> Di Stefano se continua così raggiunge i livelli di Suma (perlomeno quest'ultimo ha l'attenuante di lavorare per Milan Channel), è veramente imbarazzante e vomitevole.



Una cosa indegna , lui ,Suoma , SkinCats e Franco agli Ordini ...


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2016)

*Comunicato di Galatioto rilasciato a La Stampa

"Il nostro gruppo di investitori ha firmato in esclusiva un accordo con Fininvest per iniziare a trattare l’Ac Milan. Questo è un importante passo importante verso la possibilità di chiudere l’accordo. Siamo ottimisti sul fatto che con Fininvest noi potremo completare l’affare in modo rapido".*


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Parliamo di uno che seguiva il Gallo come un cane a Madrid e, in diretta tv, leggeva il menù (con la bava alla bocca) che il Gallo e i compagni di merende si stavano scofanando a cena alla faccia sua.



Ma questo è davvero incredibile.. posso capire Suma e Pellegatti stipendiati dal Milan.

Ma gente che lavora a Sky che è una Tv independente e concorrente a mediaset i dipendenti dovrebbero fare tutto fuorché leccare ai concorrenti.
Se un mio dipende fa una roba del genere con i miei "nemici" lo licenzio in tronco.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Comunicato di Galatioto rilasciato a La Stampa
> 
> "Il nostro gruppo di investitori ha firmato in esclusiva un accordo con Fininvest per iniziare a trattare l’Ac Milan. Questo è un importante passo importante verso la possibilità di chiudere l’accordo. Siamo ottimisti sul fatto che con Fininvest noi potremo completare l’affare in modo rapido".*



"Con Finnvest" hanno specificato Fininvest.. Berlusconi manco viene filato di striscio


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Comunicato di Galatioto rilasciato a La Stampa
> 
> "Il nostro gruppo di investitori ha firmato in esclusiva un accordo con Fininvest per iniziare a trattare l’Ac Milan. Questo è un importante passo importante verso la possibilità di chiudere l’accordo. Siamo ottimisti sul fatto che con Fininvest noi potremo completare l’affare in modo rapido".*





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Una cosa indegna , lui ,Suoma , SkinCats e Franco agli Ordini ...



Tanto è inutile, appena sarà il momento cambieranno posto da leccare. Non ce ne libereremo mai.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Comunicato di Galatioto rilasciato a La Stampa
> 
> "Il nostro gruppo di investitori ha firmato in esclusiva un accordo con Fininvest per iniziare a trattare l’Ac Milan. Questo è un importante passo importante verso la possibilità di chiudere l’accordo. Siamo ottimisti sul fatto che con Fininvest noi potremo completare l’affare in modo rapido".*


_
Eccellente_


----------



## neversayconte (10 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Comunicato di Galatioto rilasciato a La Stampa
> 
> "Il nostro gruppo di investitori ha firmato in esclusiva un accordo con Fininvest per iniziare a trattare l’Ac Milan. Questo è un importante passo importante verso la possibilità di chiudere l’accordo. Siamo ottimisti sul fatto che con Fininvest noi potremo completare l’affare in modo rapido".*



Le uniche tre fonti di notizie che dovreste pubblicare da qui a fine giugno dovrebbero essere: Galatioto tramite la sua holding, Fininvest, Corriere Sport. Punto


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Comunicato di Galatioto rilasciato a La Stampa
> 
> "Il nostro gruppo di investitori ha firmato in esclusiva un accordo con Fininvest per iniziare a trattare l’Ac Milan. Questo è un importante passo importante verso la possibilità di chiudere l’accordo. Siamo ottimisti sul fatto che con Fininvest noi potremo completare l’affare in modo rapido".*



"Filtra pessimismo" (cit. Skyjuve)


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Comunicato di Galatioto rilasciato a La Stampa
> 
> "Il nostro gruppo di investitori ha firmato in esclusiva un accordo con Fininvest per iniziare a trattare l’Ac Milan. Questo è un importante passo importante verso la possibilità di chiudere l’accordo. Siamo ottimisti sul fatto che con Fininvest noi potremo completare l’affare in modo rapido".*



Speriamo il più presto possibile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Comunicato di Galatioto rilasciato a La Stampa
> 
> "Il nostro gruppo di investitori ha firmato in esclusiva un accordo con Fininvest per iniziare a trattare l’Ac Milan. Questo è un importante passo importante verso la possibilità di chiudere l’accordo. Siamo ottimisti sul fatto che con Fininvest noi potremo completare l’affare in modo rapido".*



Sto malissimo   vai Sal vaiiiiiiii


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> "Con Finnvest" hanno specificato Fininvest.. Berlusconi manco viene filato di striscio



Volevo scriverlo io, è la prima cosa che balza all'occhio,
reputo che non sia nemmeno una mancanza di riguardo, 
la gente non si rende conto che Berlusconi ormai è un vecchietto chiuso nel suo mondo senza contatti con la realtà,
l'esito della trattativa non dipende da lui nonostante quello che affermano tutti i media.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Comunicato di Galatioto rilasciato a La Stampa
> 
> "Il nostro gruppo di investitori ha firmato in esclusiva un accordo con Fininvest per iniziare a trattare l’Ac Milan. Questo è un importante passo importante verso la possibilità di chiudere l’accordo. Siamo ottimisti sul fatto che con Fininvest noi potremo completare l’affare in modo rapido".*



Incrociamo le dita ragazzi


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Volevo scriverlo io, è la prima cosa che balza all'occhio,
> reputo che non sia nemmeno una mancanza di riguardo,
> la gente non si rende conto che Berlusconi ormai è un vecchietto chiuso nel suo mondo senza contatti con la realtà,
> l'esito della trattativa non dipende da lui nonostante quello che affermano tutti i media.



Se non dipendesse da lui il Milan sarebbe già stato venduto anni fa


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Volevo scriverlo io, è la prima cosa che balza all'occhio,
> reputo che non sia nemmeno una mancanza di riguardo,
> la gente non si rende conto che Berlusconi ormai è un vecchietto chiuso nel suo mondo senza contatti con la realtà,
> l'esito della trattativa non dipende da lui nonostante quello che affermano tutti i media.



Con Fininvest....per poi avere l'eventuale si di Berlusconi.

Prima deve dare l'ok Fininvest.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Volevo scriverlo io, è la prima cosa che balza all'occhio,
> reputo che non sia nemmeno una mancanza di riguardo,
> la gente non si rende conto che Berlusconi ormai è un vecchietto chiuso nel suo mondo senza contatti con la realtà,
> l'esito della trattativa non dipende da lui nonostante quello che affermano tutti i media.



Non sono d'accordo, semplicemente ha voluto dare una veste più formale possibile.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se non dipendesse da lui il Milan sarebbe già stato venduto anni fa



Ecco.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Maggio 2016)

#BetterCallSal


----------



## Gabry (10 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Comunicato di Galatioto rilasciato a La Stampa
> 
> "Il nostro gruppo di investitori ha firmato in esclusiva un accordo con Fininvest per iniziare a trattare l’Ac Milan. Questo è un importante passo importante verso la possibilità di chiudere l’accordo. Siamo ottimisti sul fatto che con Fininvest noi potremo completare l’affare in modo rapido".*



Questa voluta indifferenza a nominare Silvio Berlusconi potrebbe essere la risposta al suo "preferibilmente italiani".
Qualcuno da Fininvest deve avergli detto che le decisioni le prendono loro...


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Signori miei questi gli stanno dando 750 mln + i debiti per un club che va in giro con Montolivo,mononeurone e Tamarroteng,di che stiamo parlando.



Guardala così: il Milan è uno dei club più famosi in Cina, un miliardo e passa di potenziali tifosi...e magicamente 750 milioni diventano un ottimo investimento


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Comunicato di Galatioto rilasciato a La Stampa
> 
> "Il nostro gruppo di investitori ha firmato in esclusiva un accordo con Fininvest per iniziare a trattare l’Ac Milan. Questo è un importante passo importante verso la possibilità di chiudere l’accordo. Siamo ottimisti sul fatto che con Fininvest noi potremo completare l’affare in modo rapido".*



Che bene che potrei volere a questo Sal


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se non dipendesse da lui il Milan sarebbe già stato venduto anni fa



Però adesso sta vendendo al compratore migliore possibile, meglio ancora degli emiri


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se non dipendesse da lui il Milan sarebbe già stato venduto anni fa



Anni fà Berlusconi era in un altra condizione geriatrica, aveva ancora il controllo del suo gruppo e ascendente sui figli,
ora cercano magari di assecondare i suoi deliri, come nel caso dell'esonero d Miha, ma nelle cose realmente importanti ovviamente lo bypassano.


----------



## Julian4674 (10 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Comunicato di Galatioto rilasciato a La Stampa
> 
> "Il nostro gruppo di investitori ha firmato in esclusiva un accordo con Fininvest per iniziare a trattare l’Ac Milan. Questo è un importante passo importante verso la possibilità di chiudere l’accordo. Siamo ottimisti sul fatto che con Fininvest noi potremo completare l’affare in modo rapido".*



Vai zio sal non mollare !!!!


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> ...




Tutte le news aggiornate al primo post.


----------



## sballotello (10 Maggio 2016)

Non c'è alcun cinese cit.


----------



## ignaxio (10 Maggio 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Guardala così: il Milan è uno dei club più famosi in Cina, un miliardo e passa di potenziali tifosi...e magicamente 750 milioni diventano un ottimo investimento



i milioni si misurano non per i valori in campo per il numero potenziale di magliette che potranno vendere domani (banalizzando al massimo)


----------



## Aragorn (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> ...



Non si può non notare che Galatioto mostra sempre molta sicurezza nei suoi interventi, il che stride non poco con le notizie che si sono susseguite nelle ultime settimane e che hanno trovato il loro apice col video di venerdì sera. Ora io non so quantificare il potere decisionale di Berlusconi in questa trattativa, ma se i compratori si dimostrano così sereni è evidente che hanno i loro buoni motivi. Se veramente li avessero detto "guardate noi siamo dispostissimi a trattare ma sappiate che Berlusconi è molto volubile e quindi potrebbe far saltare tutto da un momento all'altro senza un motivo ben preciso" sono certo che questi si sarebbero immediatamente alzati e avrebbero mandato tutti a quel paese.


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> i milioni si misurano non per i valori in campo per il numero potenziale di magliette che potranno vendere domani (banalizzando al massimo)



Bravissimo, proprio quello che volevo dire


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Comunicato di Galatioto rilasciato a La Stampa
> 
> "Il nostro gruppo di investitori ha firmato in esclusiva un accordo con Fininvest per iniziare a trattare l’Ac Milan. Questo è un importante passo importante verso la possibilità di chiudere l’accordo. Siamo ottimisti sul fatto che con Fininvest noi potremo completare l’affare in modo rapido".*


 [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]


----------



## medjai (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]





Grande !


----------



## TheZio (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]



a sto Galatioto dobbiamo fargli una statua.. Se riesce nell'impresa farà passare in secondo piano pure il Leicester di Ranieri


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Maggio 2016)

Stavolta ci siamo davvero


----------



## Andre96 (10 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Comunicato di Galatioto rilasciato a La Stampa
> 
> "Il nostro gruppo di investitori ha firmato in esclusiva un accordo con Fininvest per iniziare a trattare l’Ac Milan. Questo è un importante passo importante verso la possibilità di chiudere l’accordo. Siamo ottimisti sul fatto che con Fininvest noi potremo completare l’affare in modo rapido".*


#PrayForMilan


----------



## Hellscream (10 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Comunicato di Galatioto rilasciato a La Stampa
> 
> "Il nostro gruppo di investitori ha firmato in esclusiva un accordo con Fininvest per iniziare a trattare l’Ac Milan. Questo è un importante passo importante verso la possibilità di chiudere l’accordo. Siamo ottimisti sul fatto che con Fininvest noi potremo completare l’affare in modo rapido".*



"..Ma liberaci dal male, amen"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non si può non notare che Galatioto mostra sempre molta sicurezza nei suoi interventi, il che stride non poco con le notizie che si sono susseguite nelle ultime settimane e che hanno trovato il loro apice col video di venerdì sera. Ora io non so quantificare il potere decisionale di Berlusconi in questa trattativa, ma se i compratori si dimostrano così sereni è evidente che hanno i loro buoni motivi. Se veramente li avessero detto "guardate noi siamo dispostissimi a trattare ma sappiate che Berlusconi è molto volubile e quindi potrebbe far saltare tutto da un momento all'altro senza un motivo ben preciso" sono certo che questi si sarebbero immediatamente alzati e avrebbero mandato tutti a quel paese.


Perché la verità, semplicemente, non è quella di un Berlusconi matto. La verità è che Berlusconi vuole vendere, lui al seguito di Fininvest e l'hanno dimostrato arrivando al prelimanare(non sottovalutiamo questa cosa)già col frate questuante Mister Bee. 
Secondo me è una balla colossale quella del Berlusconi pazzerello e lo sanno, prima di chiunque altro, già Galatioto e i cinesi, perché, viceversa, gente di questa fama e di questa forza economica non sarebbe mai e poi mai sottostata ai capricci di un vecchietto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Non c'è alcun cinese cit.


Tietteli i cinesi, tietteli semicit.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Maggio 2016)

Io il 15 giugno


----------



## sballotello (10 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tietteli i cinesi, tietteli semicit.



Chissà quale organigramma hanno in mente per il Milan sti cinesi, soprattutto chi farà gli acquisti


----------



## ps18ps (10 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Io il 15 giugno



[SUB][/SUB]

Mi sa che saremo intanti li ad aspettare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Comunicato di Galatioto rilasciato a La Stampa
> 
> "Il nostro gruppo di investitori ha firmato in esclusiva un accordo con Fininvest per iniziare a trattare l’Ac Milan. Questo è un importante passo importante verso la possibilità di chiudere l’accordo. Siamo ottimisti sul fatto che con Fininvest noi potremo completare l’affare in modo rapido".*



Il Salvatore.


----------



## ps18ps (10 Maggio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Chissà quale organigramma hanno in mente per il Milan sti cinesi, soprattutto chi farà gli acquisti



Si sarà interessante e credo che nelle prossime settimane ne sentiremo delle belle anche su questo argomento


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (10 Maggio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Chissà quale organigramma hanno in mente per il Milan sti cinesi, soprattutto chi farà gli acquisti


si capirà subito che intenzioni hanno...ad esempio Paolo DEVE (ripeto DEVE) tornare in società...anche solo come uomo immagine ma lui DEVE essere il primo a tornare...


----------



## Casnop (10 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché la verità, semplicemente, non è quella di un Berlusconi matto. La verità è che Berlusconi vuole vendere, lui al seguito di Fininvest e l'hanno dimostrato arrivando al prelimanare(non sottovalutiamo questa cosa)già col frate questuante Mister Bee.
> Secondo me è una balla colossale quella del Berlusconi pazzerello e lo sanno, prima di chiunque altro, già Galatioto e i cinesi, perché, viceversa, gente di questa fama e di questa forza economica non sarebbe mai e poi mai sottostata ai capricci di un vecchietto.


E' quello che li ha sconcertati, l'altro giorno: non hanno riconosciuto la controparte con cui hanno dialogato un attimo prima, quello che, con la propria volontà, ha consentito loro di proporre una offerta con cui, con ogni probabilità, tra qualche settimana rileveranno il Milan.


----------



## sballotello (10 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> si capirà subito che intenzioni hanno...ad esempio Paolo DEVE (ripeto DEVE) tornare in società...anche solo come uomo immagine ma lui DEVE essere il primo a tornare...



Assolutamente, che bello sarebbe rivederli tutti, Maldini, Seedorf, Boban..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Maggio 2016)

Direi che il,primo,passo sarebbe dentro Maldini, fuori Galliani (non con le stesse competenze). L'esclusione di Maldini dal Milan, il modo in cui , regia il pelato, é stato trattato al suo addio farebbero di questa sostituzione il simbolo della ricostruzione.


----------



## ignaxio (10 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Salvatore.



Sal, Vatore, Galatioto


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Direi che il,primo,passo sarebbe dentro Maldini, fuori Galliani (non con le stesse competenze). L'esclusione di Maldini dal Milan, il modo in cui , regia il pelato, é stato trattato al suo addio farebbero di questa sostituzione il simbolo della ricostruzione.



Concordo pienamente Paolo deve tornare e deve essere il punto di partenza da cui ripartire


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2016)

Oltre a Maldini non mi dispiacerebbe una chiamata di Seedorf, magari non per forza un ruolo tecnico.
Le due persone trattate in modo irrispettoso.

Sarebbe un bel modo di far capire che si è voltato pagina definitivamente, un bel segnale.


----------



## Hammer (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Il condizionale è d'obbligo, pare che gli acquirenti vogliano il 70% delle quote del club"
> 
> Ancora il Pelle: "E'stato individuato un gruppo forte finanziariamente, più di mister Bee"
> 
> *



Se la sta facendo sotto


----------



## Hammer (10 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oltre a Maldini non mi dispiacerebbe una chiamata di Seedorf, magari non per forza un ruolo tecnico.
> Le due persone trattate in modo irrispettoso.
> 
> Sarebbe un bel modo di far capire che si è voltato pagina definitivamente, un bel segnale.



Seedorf sarebbe un grande colpo. Persona elegante, con la schiena dritta e soprattutto intelligente.


----------



## Black (10 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Comunicato di Galatioto rilasciato a La Stampa
> 
> "Il nostro gruppo di investitori ha firmato in esclusiva un accordo con Fininvest per iniziare a trattare l’Ac Milan. Questo è un importante passo importante verso la possibilità di chiudere l’accordo. Siamo ottimisti sul fatto che con Fininvest noi potremo completare l’affare in modo rapido".*



questa è musica per le mie orecchie!!! Vai Sal!!!!!


----------



## Andre96 (10 Maggio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Seedorf sarebbe un grande colpo. Persona elegante, con la schiena dritta e soprattutto intelligente.



Aggiungerei vincente (e che ama vincere)...


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]



Madonna


----------



## kolao95 (11 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi, ma poi la questione dei rinnovi e del mercato? Confermato che fino alla firma del preliminare si potranno fare solo operazioni sotto al milione di euro o no?


----------



## pisolo22 (11 Maggio 2016)

pubblicate la 1a pagina della gazza a tema cinese !!!!!


----------



## Serginho (11 Maggio 2016)

Si conferma ancora la tesi secondo la quale ai giornalai non bisgona dare ascolto, l'unica cosa certa sono le dichiarazioni dei diretti interessati e i comunicati ufficiali


----------



## Fedeshi (11 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma poi la questione dei rinnovi e del mercato? Confermato che fino alla firma del preliminare si potranno fare solo operazioni sotto al milione di euro o no?



Campopiano dice che i Cinesi potranno operare sul mercato.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Campopiano dice che i Cinesi potranno operare sul mercato.



Già da ora?


----------



## Fedeshi (11 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Già da ora?



Penso proprio di si'.


----------



## Roger84 (11 Maggio 2016)

Un altro "fenomeno" che sta gufando fin dall'anno scorso con la storia di Mr Bee, lo stadio al Portello ecc ecc è Ruiu!
Non riesco più a sentirlo! Adesso continua con la nuova cordata dei cinesi.....


----------



## Fedeshi (11 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Già da ora?



Ti riporto inoltre cio che ho scritto qualche ora fà:



Fedeshi ha scritto:


> SI',SI',SIIIIIIIIIIIII'!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A chi dice che l'esclusiva non da garanzie sul mercato: Vi ricordo che la scorsa Estate a Giugno siamo andati a trattare Jakson Martinez e Kondogbia intenzionati a spendere 60 Milioni ed eravamo anche li in semplice Esclusiva.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Maggio 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Un altro "fenomeno" che sta gufando fin dall'anno scorso con la storia di Mr Bee, lo stadio al Portello ecc ecc è Ruiu!
> Non riesco più a sentirlo! Adesso continua con la nuova cordata dei cinesi.....



In cima alla classifica del peggio e dell'inascoltabile c'è lui, Ruiu.
Poi vengono i vari Pellegatti, Suma, Nosotti etc.. ma lui è là in cima, da solo e incontrastato.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] 










Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Fininvest:
> 
> _*"Fininvest ha raggiunto un accordo per un periodo di esclusiva con un gruppo di investitori cinesi relativo alla cessione di una quota dell’AC Milan. E’ stato contemporaneamente sottoscritto un promemoria di intesa, partendo dal quale si darà il via ad un approfondimento della trattativa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedeshi (11 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> @Il Re dell'Est @Dumbaghi



No vabbè,genio dovremmo mettercela tutti come avatar prima di subito.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Maggio 2016)

740M per il 100% del Milan, debiti esclusi è una offerta che non si puo riffiutare.. solo Berlusconi potreve farlo.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> 740M per il 100% del Milan, debiti esclusi è una offerta che non si puo riffiutare.. solo Berlusconi potreve farlo.



Debiti inclusi, oppure ho capito male io?

In realtà cash siamo sui 500 milioni avevo capito..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]



ahahahaha, il tuo è ancora meglio 

P.S. io photoshop lo uso ogni tanto, quindi so giusto le cose basilari


----------



## Miracle1980 (11 Maggio 2016)

740 per il 100% e poi si accollano anche i debiti (oltre i 200 milioni). Quindi la valutazione/spesa totale si aggira intorno al miliardo di euro. 
Io così ho capito.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Maggio 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> 740 per il 100% e poi si accollano anche i debiti (oltre i 200 milioni). Quindi la valutazione/spesa totale si aggira intorno al miliardo di euro.
> Io così ho capito.



La valutazione non è un miliardo, i debiti fanno parte della gestione ma non è che vanno ripianati in un giorno..la valutazione del club è sui 750..che direi che è fin troppo per il valore attuale..

Speriamo solo che Silvio non si svegli male dopo le elezioni dove verrà bastonato


----------



## diavolo (11 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano in risposta ad un utente che gli domandava come mai nell'esclusiva firmata ieri non ci fosse una penale:la penale c'è eccome. Oggi ne scrivo*


----------



## beleno (11 Maggio 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> 740 per il 100% e poi si accollano anche i debiti (oltre i 200 milioni). Quindi la valutazione/spesa totale si aggira intorno al miliardo di euro.
> Io così ho capito.





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La valutazione non è un miliardo, i debiti fanno parte della gestione ma non è che vanno ripianati in un giorno..la valutazione del club è sui 750..che direi che è fin troppo per il valore attuale..
> 
> Speriamo solo che Silvio non si svegli male dopo le elezioni dove verrà bastonato



Ci stavo pensando ieri. Con un po' di fantasia, la somma di valutazione e debiti si aggira sul miliardo. Ciò permetterebbe a Berlusconi di poter dire di aver ottenuto il miliardo che voleva, in linea con quanto annunciato urbi et orbi lo scorso anno in concomitanza con la trattativa con Bee.


----------

